# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  متعة الحفظ فهيا كوني المبادرة

## رؤى لجين

السلام عليكم خواتي

شحاكم عساكم بخير

أريد راغبات في حفظ سورة السجدة أو أي سورة تقترحونها شرط اتكون من السور المتوسطة الحجم علشان نحس بالإنجاز

و عندي طريقة إن شاء الله تركز الحفظ و اللي حابه تحفظ يالله تستعين بالرحمن ... تراني ببدأ أحط الطريقة يوم بيكون معاي عدد من الراغبات في الحفظ و إن شاء الله بالقريب العاجل

على فكرة بتحسين إن شاء الله بمتعت الحفظ و التواصل بين العضوات 

يالله أترياكن

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## الخدمونية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...

الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج الغالية وربي يوفقج دنيا وآخرة ان شاء الله... ها الناس الي يستغلون وقتهم صح...

أنا حابة أشارك بس ما أعرف كيف بحفظ أحس اني بلاقي صعوبة... ادعولي ان الله يساعدني واييسر علي... ووايد أزعلوأتضايق لما اعرف ان في سور كثيرة كنت حافظتنهم ولكن نسيتهم  :Frown:

----------


## royal-girl

و انا انظم الكم

----------


## رؤى لجين

بارك الله فيكن خواتي

وان شاء الله نحفظ و تتيسر الأمور بالتواصي فيما بينا

----------


## بنت الامارات

بارك الله فيك اختي رؤى لجين والله يثبتكم ..

----------


## رؤى لجين

> بارك الله فيك اختي رؤى لجين والله يثبتكم ..




و بارك الله فيج إختي

و الله يعينا يميع على الطاعة

أشكر تواصلج و تثبيتج للموضوع عسى ربي يثبت إيمانج و قلبج على طاعته

 :Amen:

----------


## آهاااااااااات

جزاك الله خير أختي عن كل وحده حابة تحفظ كلام الله

إن شاء الله بكون وياج

----------


## رؤى لجين

آهااااااااات

أسعد بتواصلج 

إختي الحبيبة

----------


## طموووح

يزاج الله خير

و انشالله يكون في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## !RT!

جزاك الله خير
بس كيف طريقة التسميع

----------


## رؤى لجين

السلام عليكم خواتي 

إن شاء الله بنبدأ يوم السبت الحفظ همتكم عادالسورة هي سورة السجدة 

و الطريقة هي :

1- حفظ الصفحة الأولى من ( 1 - 11 )

2- كل عضوة تمر على هذي الصفحة عليها تستفسر عن معنايين في الجزء المحدد

3- إللي حابة تحط سبب نزول حتى نستفيد يكون أحسن.

( بـــــــــــــــــسم الله الـــــــــــــــــرحمن الرحــــــــــــــــــــــيم ) 

الم (1) تَنزِيلُ الْكِتَابِ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ مِنْ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (2) أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ بَلْ هُوَ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ لِتُنذِرَ قَوْماً مَا أَتَاهُمْ مِنْ نَذِيرٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَهْتَدُونَ (3) اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ مِن وَلِيٍّ وَلا شَفِيعٍ أَفَلا تَتَذَكَّرُونَ (4) يُدَبِّرُ الأَمْرَ مِنْ السَّمَاءِ إِلَى الأَرْضِ ثُمَّ يَعْرُجُ إِلَيْهِ فِي يَوْمٍ كَانَ مِقْدَارُهُ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ مِمَّا تَعُدُّونَ (5) ذَلِكَ عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ (6) الَّذِي أَحْسَنَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقَهُ وَبَدَأَ خَلْقَ الإِنسَانِ مِنْ طِينٍ (7) ثُمَّ جَعَلَ نَسْلَهُ مِنْ سُلالَةٍ مِنْ مَاءٍ مَهِينٍ (8) ثُمَّ سَوَّاهُ وَنَفَخَ فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِهِ وَجَعَلَ لَكُمْ السَّمْعَ وَالأَبْصَارَ وَالأَفْئِدَةَ قَلِيلاً مَا تَشْكُرُونَ (9) وَقَالُوا أَئِذَا ضَلَلْنَا فِي الأَرْضِ أَئِنَّا لَفِي خَلْقٍ جَدِيدٍ بَلْ هُمْ بِلِقَاءِ رَبِّهِمْ كَافِرُونَ (10) قُلْ يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ مَلَكُ الْمَوْتِ الَّذِي وُكِّلَ بِكُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ تُرْجَعُونَ (11)

هات مرادف الكلمات التالية:
يعرج :
شفيع :

و تسأل العضوة اللي بعدها عن مرادف كلمتين أخريين

أو أخرى تريد شرح الآية أو تضع سبب نزول آية 

منها نحفظ و منها نتعرف على المعاني و نفهم الآيات و سبب نزولها


في انتظار تواصلكن

----------


## butterfly11

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

مشككككككككوره اختي رؤى لجين على تشجيعج لنا بالمشاركه وان شاءالله ان شاءالله الله ييسر لي واحفظ وياكم بس مشكلتي في الحفظ اني ما احفظ بسرعه بس ان شاءالله بحاول .... هل الحفظ يكون في يوم واحد لاني ما اقدر احفظ في يوم واحد ياريت اكثر يعني يومين او ثلاث عشان نحفظ وما ننسى ومشكوره مره ثانيه

----------


## رؤى لجين

السبت ( حفظ الآيات المحددة )

الاحد الايات (

قراءة الآيات في الصلوات الخمس بحيث تجزئينهم إلى قسمين قسم للركعة الأولى و قسم للركعة الثانية)

على فكرة بتحصلين نفسج إذا مو مركزة الحفظ إنج وقفت في و سط الأيه و ما قدرتي تتذكرين 

.. بعد ما تخلصين الصلاة و طبعا المصحف لازم يكون حذالج في هالمرحلة أكدي على الحفظ مباشرة 

بعد ما تسلمين علشان يوم تي الصلاة الثانية تكونين قادرة على مواصلة القراءة بلا توقف.

الاثنين الايات( الصفحة الثاني )

بنكون على تواصل إن شاء الله فاتتظروني

----------


## أم ريااانه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .......
سأننضم إلى المجموعة بإذن الله ..فالمجموعة حافز قوي يشجعني على المنافسة والحفظ لكتاب الله ..

----------


## أم ريااانه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .......
سأننضم إلى المجموعة بإذن الله ..فالمجموعة حافز قوي يشجعني على المنافسة والحفظ لكتاب الله ..
جعاه الله في ميزان حسناتك..

----------


## رؤى لجين

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

 :Sha2:  عليكم خواتي .. الله يبارك في حفظكن ..

يزاج الله ألف خير إختي الحبيبة أم ريانه على جهودج المبذولة لإنجاح المشروع .. و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 

الله ييسر لج الخير كما تسعين لتيسيرة للغير ... بارك الله فيج

أن اليوم سعيدة بإنجاز خواتي الغاليات .. أصداء و كل الأمل و ريانه و الله يثيبكن خير ..
دمتم على طاعة الرحمن

----------


## رؤى لجين

خواتي الغاليات .. فلنستمتع أيضا في رمضان ...

أماذا سنعد في رمضان في متعة الحفظ ... هل نقترح الآن سورة للحفظ و نستمر أم نقطع الحفظ و نحاول متابعة بعضنا البعض في ختمة القرآن ... و نعاود الحفظ بعد رمضان ... أم لديكن آراء و مقترحات ممكن أن نقوم بها ... أنا في انتظار تفاعلكم و مشاركتكم حو هذا الموضوع ...

في حفظ الله و رعايته

----------


## أم ريااانه

http://djeraldmenison.leaderhost.ru/ .

 :SalamAlikom:  :SalamAlikom:  :SalamAlikom: 

شحالكم خواتي :  كل الأمل ....إصداء ....العباية وينج عمرة مقبولة إن شاء الله وهناج الله بشوف هذاك المكان وينكم خواتي وين تفاعلكم وحماسكم 


خلون نرحب بالأول بــــ رؤى لجين 

 :12:  :12:  :12:  :12:  :12:  :12:  


بالنسبة لرمضان عندي اقتراحين :


1 - نكتفي بختم القران فقط ونتواصل مع بعض على هالأساس كل وحدة في أي جزء وصلت 


 أو 

2 -ختم القران مع حفظ سورة واحدة فقط طيلة شهر رمضان المبارك ممكن تكون من جزء تبارك أو عم أو أي جزء يختارونه البنات ونتفق عليه .......


ودمــتـــــم بــــــــــــود

----------


## رؤى لجين

و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته 
الله عليج إختي أم ريانه .. بأبي أنتي و أمي .. غاليتي ... 
كيف حالج و الله إني تولهت على طلتج الحلوة ...
صراحة أنا أعترف إني مقصرة .. و السبب.. العودة إلى المدارس .. و ما أدراك ما المدارس .. صرح العلم الأول الذي يأخذ جل أوقاتنا ..السمووووووووووووووووووحة ...

اقتراحج وااااااااااايد مناسب للشهر الفضيل الذي يجب فيه أن نضاعف الأجور بالاستمرار في قراءة القرآن 
أنا أأيد رايج ... ممكن نحدد سورة وحدة طول الشهر .. بالاضافة إلى الاستمرار في مراجعة ما تم حفظه و الشيء الأخر هو الختمة و متابعة بعضنا البعض على ختمة المصحف الشريف ...

----------


## اصداء

:SalamAlikom: 
شحالج أختي أم ريانة ورؤى لجين  :Sha2:  تكونون بخير وعافية

والله اشتجت حج كتاباتكم وردودكم الي كلها خير 

ونا رآي انا نجوف سورة من جزء تبارك ونبدأ نحفظها

وما ادري شو رأي الأغلبية

 :Kafara:  :Kafara:

----------


## رؤى لجين

:SalamAlikom: 

أصداء .. الحبيبة .. كيف حالك ... تواجدك العذب يروي متعتنا و يزيدها فيضا ..

بورك في تألقك الدائم ... 

جميل أن وافقتنا في الاقتراح ... مارأيكن أن نختار سورتي ( الانسان و المرسلات ) لأنهما من السور الأخيرة و عادة ما تستصعب عند الكثيرين و لكن نرجو من الله أن يوفقنا لحفظهما ... 

أنا في انتظار ردودكم و تواصلكم ...

دمتم على طاعة الرحمن

----------


## اصداء

هلا بأختي الحبيبة والغالية رؤى لجين

منورة والله ولولاج ما استمرينا مع بعض

توكلي على الله وحطي المقررالمطلوب

و :Sha2: مستمرين معاج

 :Kafara:  :Kafara:  :Kafara:

----------


## رؤى لجين

مرحبا و حي الله اختي أصداء العزيزة اشحالج عساج طيبه ...
الله يبارك فيج اختي هذا من فضل ربي ان جمعكم في هالمتعة ولولا تدابيرة ماصار 
الحمد لله على كل حال 
و الله إني أسعد جدا جدا بتواصلكم المستمر و استانس .. الحمد لله ...
خواتي اسمحولي ع تأخري في الرد بس
لأني ( معلمة ) و مشغوله طبعا بالمدرسة وواجباتي المدرسية فإن كان مني قصور فأنا أقدم اعتذاري 
أم ريانه ... شحالج و الله أستانس على مسجاتج الأخوية 
لاباس إذا في امكانية إن نغير السور نحن الآن في هالفترة ممكن تختار ما يروق للمجموعة لي 
و ممكن نبادر في اقتراحج مادام تواصلنا على الخير.. و المجموعة متعاونه وراضية ...
وانت تامرين أمر اختي

----------


## رؤى لجين

على فكرة يا جماعة نحن مفتقدين ... اختنا كل الأمل ... عساها ان شاء الله بخير 
و العباية و كل من ترك بصمه هنيه في هالصفحة 

الله ييسر أمورهن و يردهن للمتعة من يديد 

آمين

----------


## رؤى لجين

السلام عليكم 

بما أنكن خواتي العزيزات متعاونات و راضيات باقتراحي 

فعلى بركة من الرحمن سأضع مقرر الحفظ و هو سورتي الإنسان و المرسلات 

أشكركن دوووووووووووووما على تواجدكن و تشجيعكن لي و بارك الله فيكن 

حياكن الله دوم هنيه في متعة الحفظ 

رح أحط مقرر سورة الانسان إن شاء الله يـــــــــــــــــــوم ( الثلاثاء 29\شعبان )

و أنا في انتظار تفاعلكن المعتاد 

و ياريت يردووووووووووووووون لنا خواتنا اللي افتقدناهم وااااااااااااااااااااااااايد 

و السموحة

----------


## كل الأمل

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
رؤى الحبيبة في الله
الغاليات جميعا أم رياااانة وأصداء والباقيات العزيزات
أنا معكن روحا وإن غبت الله يوفقكن 
دعوااااااااتي للجميع

----------


## اصداء

:SalamAlikom: 

 :12 (5):  :12 (5): 

بأختي كل الأمل منورة مكانج

وان شاالله الغياب خير

 :Kafara:  :Kafara:

----------


## رؤى لجين

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

وينج يا أم ريااااانه تشوفي إللي أنا قاعدة أشوفة 

جمعه حلوه ... أصداء .. كل الأمل .. رؤى لجين

خواتي حبيباتي اشحالكن ... 

أصداء بارك الله فيج بادرتي بالترحيب بإختنا الغائبة الحاضرة في القلوب

كل الأمل .... فرحااااااااااااااااااااااانيييييييييين بعودتك لنا 

إشتقتا لعباراتك المشجعة و روحك الطيبة

دمتم بحفظ الله

----------


## او يوسف

باارك الله فيج اختي

ان شاء الله اكون ويااكم

بس شو من سوره راح نحفظ

ومتى نبدااا ومتى ننتهي من حفظها يعني نبي بعض التفااصيل

وجزاج الله خير

----------


## كل الأمل

خوااااااااااتي الحبيبات
أصداء الخير والأمل
رؤى الروعة والأمل أيضاً
أشكر ترحابكن العذب المانع خير بإذن الله وكل أمر المؤمن خير
أنتن في القلب إن شا الله نجتمع على الخير مرة أخرى ونجتهد في رمضان ونعين بعضنا لنكون ممن اجتمع في الله
أم ريااااااانه الرقيقة الحانية
اشتقت لكن جميعا
دعوااااااااااااااااااتي للجميع ولا تنسينا من صالح دعائكن
او يوسف مرحبا بك أختاً في الله بيننا مجموعة رااااااااائعة هنا أغبط نفسي على وجودي بينها ستسعدين بصحبتهن أحسبهن على خير كثير والله حسبهن ولا أزكي على الله أحد

----------


## رؤى لجين

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الحمد لله الذي من علينا بهذا المجلس الإيماني و أسأله عز وجل أن يديمنا على الطاعة و الأخوة و المحبة فية ... قادر يا كريم ... اليوم أنا سعيدة جدا بهذا الجمع المتكاتف .. عسى الله أن يجمعنا في فردوس النعيم ...

خواتي أحبكن في الله ...

أختي او يوسف ... أخت عزيزة و غالية و بارك الله في تواجدك هنا و نتمنى من المولي أن تقضي معنا أمتع الحظات ...

برنامجنا بإذن الله هو حفظ سورتي الانسان و المرسلات خلال الشهر الفضيل مع متابع بعضنا البعض في ختمة القرآن و حث بعضنا البعض ....
سأشرع في وضع برنامج الحفظ ابتداء من يوم الثلاثاء ... 29\ شعبان و سيكون الحفظ يوم و يوم لا على أساس تضع أسئلة حول المقرر و تجيب العضوات و تتفاعل و المشاركات عبارة ( مفردات آية .. شرح آية ... سبب نزول الآية .. سبب تسمية السورة ... وهكذا كل ما يخص السورة )

أراكم على طاعة الرحمن

----------


## غـــلا الروح

ويــــــــــــــاكم اخوااتي 
ا ربي يثبت خطاكم

----------


## رؤى لجين

مرحبا اختي غلا الروح ..... يا هلا فيج والله 

حللت أهلا و نزلت سهلا

ننتظر تفاعلج ويانا إختي ... و نرجو لك طيب المقام ويانا ...

----------


## أم ريااانه

http://djeraldmenison.leaderhost.ru/ . 
 :Salam Allah: 

ما شاء الله عليكم خواتي......................أثلجتم صدري بهذه اللمة الطيبة والتي تشجع الواحد إنه ما يطلع من هذه المتعة ...

رؤى لجين حبيبتي في الله...................... كل الأمل وإصداء الغاليات.وكل من أحببن الإنضمام إلينا في هذه المتعة.............. حياكم الله 

ولنقل على بركة الله في حفظ سورتي الإنسان والمرسلات ...................

 :Anotherone:

----------


## رؤى لجين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



هَلْ أَتَى عَلَى الإِنسَانِ حِينٌ مِنَ الدَّهْرِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْئاً مَذْكُوراً (1) إِنَّا خَلَقْنَا الإِنسَانَ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ أَمْشَاجٍ نَبْتَلِيهِ فَجَعَلْنَاهُ سَمِيعاً بَصِيراً (2) إِنَّا هَدَيْنَاهُ السَّبِيلَ إِمَّا شَاكِراً وَإِمَّا كَفُوراً (3) إِنَّا أَعْتَدْنَا لِلْكَافِرِينَ سَلاسِلاً وَأَغْلالاً وَسَعِيراً (4) إِنَّ الأَبْرَارَ يَشْرَبُونَ مِنْ كَأْسٍ كَانَ مِزَاجُهَا كَافُوراً (5) عَيْناً يَشْرَبُ بِهَا عِبَادُ اللَّهِ يُفَجِّرُونَهَا تَفْجِيراً (6) يُوفُونَ بِالنَّذْرِ وَيَخَافُونَ يَوْماً كَانَ شَرُّهُ مُسْتَطِيراً (7) وَيُطْعِمُونَ الطَّعَامَ عَلَى حُبِّهِ مِسْكِيناً وَيَتِيماً وَأَسِيراً (8) إِنَّمَا نُطْعِمُكُمْ لِوَجْهِ اللَّهِ لا نُرِيدُ مِنْكُمْ جَزَاءً وَلا شُكُوراً (9) إِنَّا نَخَافُ مِنْ رَبِّنَا يَوْماً عَبُوساً قَمْطَرِيراً (10)


هَلْ أَتَى عَلَى الإِنسَانِ حِينٌ مِنَ الدَّهْرِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْئاً مَذْكُوراً (1)

المتأمل في الآية يجد عظمة خلق الاتسان .... نود أن نتأمل الآية .. فبادري أخيتي بإطلاعنا على الجميل من معاني و شرح هذه الآية ........

في نتظار تفاعلكن

----------


## غنوجة

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## أم ريااانه

http://djeraldmenison.leaderhost.ru/ .


هَلْ أَتَى عَلَى الإِنسَانِ حِينٌ مِنَ الدَّهْرِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْئاً مَذْكُوراً (1)

[COLOR="Purple"]المتأمل في الآية يجد عظمة خلق الاتسان .... نود أن نتأمل الآية .. فبادري أخيتي بإطلاعنا على الجميل من معاني و شرح هذه الآية ........

التفسير :
( هَلْ أَتَى عَلَى الإِنسَانِ حِينٌ مِنَ الدَّهر) أي قد مضى على الإنسان وقت طويل من الزمان ( لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْئاً مَذْكُوراً ) أي كان في العدم ، لم يكن له ذكر ولا وجود قال ابن كثير : يخبر الله تعالى عن الأنسان أنه أوجده بعد أن لم يكن شيئا يذكر لحقارته وضعفه ، قال المفسرون : (هَلْ أَتَى ) بمعنى قد أتى كما تقول : هل رأيت صنيع فلان ، وقد علمت أنه قد رآه ، وتقول : هل أكرمتك هَلْ أَتَى وعظتك ؟ ومقصودك أن تقرره بأنك قد أكرمته ووعظته ، والمراد بالإنسان الجنس ، وبالحين مدة لبثه في بطن أمه ، والغرض من الآية تذكير الإنسان بأصل نشأته ، فقد كان شيئا منسيا لا يفطن له ، وكان في العدم جرثومة في صلب أبيه ، وماء مهينا لا يعلم به إلا الذي يريد أن يخلفه ، ومر عليه حين من الدهر كانت الكرة الأرضية خالية منه ، ثم خلقه الله ، وأبدع تكوينه وإنشاءه ، بعد أن كان مغمورا ومنسيا لا يعلم به أحد .. وبعد أن قرر أن الإنسان مر عليه وقت لم يكن موجودا ، أخذ يشرح كيف أفاض عليه نعمة الوجود ، واختبره بالتكاليف الشرعية بعد أن متعه بنعمة العقل والحواس . 
(كتاب : صفوة التفاسير ، تأليف : العلامة محمد علي الصابوني ) 


ما مرادف كلمتي :

أمشاج : ........................

مستطيرا : ......................

----------


## كل الأمل

{إِنَّا خَلَقْنَا الإِنسَانَ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ أَمْشَاجٍ} أي نحن بقدرتنا خلقنا هذه الانسان من ماءٍ مهين - وهي المنيُّ - الذي ينطف من صلب الرجل، ويختلط بماء المرأة "البويضة الأنثوية" فيتكون منهما هذا المخلوق العجيب، قال ابن عباس: {أَمْشَاجٍ} يعني أخلاط، وهو ماء الرجل وماء المرأة اذا اجتمعا واختلطا، ثم ينتقل بعد من طور إلى طور، ومن حال إِلى حال {نَبْتَلِيهِ} أي لنختبره بالتكاليف الشرعية، والأوامر الإِلهية، لننظر أيشكر أم يكفر؟ وهل يستقيم في سيره أم ينحرف ويزيغ؟..
تفسير الكتاب
سؤالي:
في من نزلت الآية..

{وَيُطْعِمُونَ الطَّعَامَ عَلَى حُبِّهِ مِسْكِينًا وَيَتِيمًا وَأَسِيرًا(8)}
تفسير الكتاب الموسوعة الإسلامية المعاصرة

----------


## اصداء

:Salam Allah: 
مبروك عليكم رمضان خواتي تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال
جوابي لسؤال اختي كل الأمل
في من نزلت الآية..

{وَيُطْعِمُونَ الطَّعَامَ عَلَى حُبِّهِ مِسْكِينًا وَيَتِيمًا وَأَسِيرًا(8)}
وقوله تعالى ( ويطعمون الطعام على حبه ) قيل على حب الله تعالى وجعلوا الضمير عائدا إلى الله عز وجل لدلالة السياق عليه والأظهر أن الضمير عائد على الطعام أي ويطعمون الطعام في حال محبتهم وشهوتهم له قاله مجاهد ومقاتل واختاره بن جرير كقوله تعالى ( وآتى المال على حبه ) وكقوله تعالى ( لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون ) وروى البيهقي 4185 من طريق الأعمش عن نافع قال مرض بن عمر فاشتهى عنبا أول ما جاء العنب فأرسلت صفية يعني امرأته فاشترت عنقودا بدرهم فاتبع الرسول سائل فلما دخل به قال السائل السائل فقال بن عمر أعطوه إياه فأعطوه إياه فأرسلت بدرهم آخر فاشترت عنقودا فاتبع الرسول السائل فلما دخل قال السائل السائل فقال بن عمر أعطوه إياه فأعطوه إياه فأرسلت صفية إلى السائل فقالت والله إن عدت لا تصيب منه خيرا أبدا ثم أرسلت بدرهم آخر فاشترت به وفي الصحيح أفضل الصدقة أن تصدق وأنت صحيح شحيح تأمل الغنى وتخشى الفقر أي في حال محبتك للمال وحرصك عليه وحاجتك إليه ولهذا قال تعالى ( ويطعمون الطعام على حبه مسكينا ويتيما وأسيرا ) أما المسكين واليتيم فقد تقدم بيانهما وصفتهما وأما الأسير فقال سعيد بن جبير والحسن والضحاك الأسير من أهل القبلة وقال بن عباس كان أسراؤهم يومئذ مشركين ويشهد لهذا أن رسول الله أمر أصحابه يوم بدر أن يكرموا الأسارى فكانوا يقدمونهم على أنفسهم عند الغداء وقال عكرمة هم العبيد واختاره بن جرير لعموم الآية للمسلم والمشرك وهكذا قال سعيد بن جبير وعطاء والحسن وقتادة وقد وصى رسول الله بالإحسان إلى الأرقاء في غير ما حديث حتى أنه كان آخر ما أوصى أن جعل يقول الصلاة وما ملكت أيمانكم قال مجاهد هو المحبوس أي يطعمون الطعام لهؤلاء وهم يشتهونه ويحبونه قائلين بلسان الحال ( إنما نطعمكم لوجه الله ) أي رجاء ثواب الله ورضاه 
تفسير ابن كثير
 :Kafara:  :Kafara:

----------


## saebtamer

> السلام عليكم خواتي
> 
> شحاكم عساكم بخير
> 
> أريد راغبات في حفظ سورة السجدة أو أي سورة تقترحونها شرط اتكون من السور المتوسطة الحجم علشان نحس بالإنجاز
> 
> و عندي طريقة إن شاء الله تركز الحفظ و اللي حابه تحفظ يالله تستعين بالرحمن ... تراني ببدأ أحط الطريقة يوم بيكون معاي عدد من الراغبات في الحفظ و إن شاء الله بالقريب العاجل
> 
> على فكرة بتحسين إن شاء الله بمتعت الحفظ و التواصل بين العضوات 
> ...

----------


## saebtamer

انا معاكم جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## رؤى لجين

اختي ... سبتمبر ..

يا هلا و حي الله فيج بينا ... 

نحن سعداء بالتواصل وياج في ظل كتاب الله ...

بدأنا في رمضان في سورة الانسان من 1-10 و اليوم سأضع الجزء التالي من 11-22

بسم الله على بركة الله

----------


## رؤى لجين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. أعتذر من تأخري في وضع المقرر ...و أرجو أن لا يكون التأخر إلا أنه زادكن شوقا للحفظ و المتابعة .. بارك الله فيكم ..

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فَوَقَاهُمْ اللَّهُ شَرَّ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ وَلَقَّاهُمْ نَضْرَةً وَسُرُوراً (11) وَجَزَاهُمْ بِمَا صَبَرُوا جَنَّةً وَحَرِيراً (12) مُتَّكِئِينَ فِيهَا عَلَى الأَرَائِكِ لا يَرَوْنَ فِيهَا شَمْساً وَلا زَمْهَرِيراً (13) وَدَانِيَةً عَلَيْهِمْ ظِلالُهَا وَذُلِّلَتْ قُطُوفُهَا تَذْلِيلاً (14) وَيُطَافُ عَلَيْهِمْ بِآنِيَةٍ مِنْ فِضَّةٍ وَأَكْوَابٍ كَانَتْ قَوَارِيرَ (15) قَوَارِيرَ مِنْ فِضَّةٍ قَدَّرُوهَا تَقْدِيراً (16) وَيُسْقَوْنَ فِيهَا كَأْساً كَانَ مِزَاجُهَا زَنجَبِيلاً (17) عَيْناً فِيهَا تُسَمَّى سَلْسَبِيلاً (18) وَيَطُوفُ عَلَيْهِمْ وِلْدَانٌ مُخَلَّدُونَ إِذَا رَأَيْتَهُمْ حَسِبْتَهُمْ لُؤْلُؤاً مَنثُوراً (19) وَإِذَا رَأَيْتَ ثَمَّ رَأَيْتَ نَعِيماً وَمُلْكاً كَبِيراً (20) عَالِيَهُمْ ثِيَابُ سُندُسٍ خُضْرٌ وَإِسْتَبْرَقٌ وَحُلُّوا أَسَاوِرَ مِنْ فِضَّةٍ وَسَقَاهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ شَرَاباً طَهُوراً (21) إِنَّ هَذَا كَانَ لَكُمْ جَزَاءً وَكَانَ سَعْيُكُمْ مَشْكُوراً (22)

السؤال : 
هات مرادف الارائك : ــــــــــــــــــــــ و قوارير : ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

تمنياتي لكن بالتوفيق

----------


## رؤى لجين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يؤسفني أن أخط هذه الكلمات النازفة .... ولكن هذا ما يجب أن يكون ...

نظرا لعدم قدرتي وقدرتكن كما هو يبدوا على المواصلة و المتابعة للحفظ ... وذلك اشتغالا بأمور بالشهر الفضيل .. أعادة الله علينا وعلى الأمة الاسلامية باليمن و البركات بالخير دوم و كل سنه و كل حول ...

خواتي يبدولي أن نوقف الحفظ لما بعد رمضان ... و أنا في انتظاركم إن أحببتن أن نكمل و نرتقي سويا في ظلال القرآن 

بارك الله فيكم و سأظل أذكركن بكل الود و الحب ... 

خواتي الغاليات 

أم ريانه القريبة القريبة ... الغالية يزاج الله خير و الله ييسر لج أمورج و يوفقج لما يحب و يرضا ... و ان شاء الله يوم العيد نتشاوف عاد ما يصير .. تراج قريبة و ما أشفج .. خيتووووووووووووو ... سبحان الله أحس لقانا هنا غييييييييييير لأنه في الخييييييييييييييييييير ... حبيبتي والله ...

كل الأمل الأخت الصادقة الوصال الجميل ... أسعد و أسر جدا بحضورك و لطفك الجم بارك الله فيج و الله يرضا عليج ..
جوهرة أنت في نور عطائك و شفافية إحساسك .. بوركت من حبيبة ...

أصداء ... تبعثبن دوما صداك في هذا الملتقى الرائع ... و تتألقين في متابعاتج قريبة أنت من الروح أخية جزيت خيرا و عسى أن نلتقي في رياض الجنة إن شاء الله يا غاليتي ..

العبابة و سبتمبر و كل أخت تركت هنا بصمة 

أستودعكن الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه و بارك الله فيكم فلولا بصماتكم وتيسير ربي ما تم لي أن جمعتكن على كتاب الله حفظا وبحثا في معانيه

يزاكم الله خير 

أمنية ...

أتمنى أن تدعولي .. 

أخيرا...

في القلب أنتم

----------


## اصداء

:Salam Allah: 
خواتي شخباركن ان شاء الله تكونون بصحة وعافية والله يتقبل منا سائر 
الأعمال والطاعات
سؤال اختي الغالية رؤى لجين ما عرفتة وحطيت تفسير الآيات
وان شاء الله تعم الفائدة

" فوقاهم الله شر ذلك اليوم "

فلا يحزنهم الفزع الأكبر ، وتتلقاهم الملائكة ، هذا يومكم الذي كنتم توعدون . 

" ولقاهم "

، أي : أكرمهم وأعطاهم 

" نضرة "

في وجوههم 

" وسرورا "

في قلوبهم ، فجمع لهم بين نعيم الظاهر والباطن . 

" وجزاهم بما صبروا "

على طاعته ، فعملوا ما أمكنهم منها ، وعن معاصيه ، فتركوها ، وعلى أقداره المؤلمة ، فلم يتسخطوها . 

" جنة "

جامعة لكل نعيم ، سالمة من كل مكدر ومنغص . 

" وحريرا "

كما قال تعالى : 

" ولباسهم فيها حرير "

. ولعل الله إنما خص الحرير ، لأنه لباسهم الظاهر ، الدال على حال صاحبه . 

" متكئين فيها على الأرائك "

الاتكاء : التمكن من الجلوس ، في حال الطمأنينة ، والراحة ، والرفاهية ، والأرائك هي : السرر التي عليها اللباس المزين . 

" لا يرون فيها "

، أي : في الجنة 

" شمسا "

يضرهم حرها ، 

" ولا زمهريرا "

، أي : بردا شديدا ، بل جميع أوقاتهم في ظل ظليل ، لا حر ولا برد ، بحيث تلتذ به الأجساد ، ولا تتألم من حر ولا برد . 

" ودانية عليهم ظلالها وذللت قطوفها تذليلا "

، أي : قربت ثمراتها من مريدها ، تقريبا ينالها وهو قائم ، أو قاعد ، أو مضطجع . 

" ويطاف عليهم "

، أي : يدور الولدان والخدم على أهل الجنة 

" بآنية من فضة وأكواب كانت قواريرا قوارير من فضة "

، أي : مادتها فضة ، وهي على صفاء القوارير ، وهذا من أعجب الأشياء ، أن تكون الفضة الكثيفة ، من ضفاء جوهرها ، وطيب معدنها ، على صفاء القوارير . 

" قدروها تقديرا "

، أي : قدروا الأواني المذكورة على قدر ريهم ، لا تزيد ولا تنقص ، لأنها لو زادت نقصت لذتها ، ولو نقصت لم تكفهم لريهم . ويحتمل أن المراد : قدرها أهل الجنة بمقدار ، يوافق لذاتهم ، فأتتهم على ما قدروا في خواطرهم . 

" ويسقون فيها "

، أي : الجنة 

" كأسا "

وهو الإناء من خمر ورحيق ، 

" كان مزاجها "

، أي : خلطها 

" زنجبيلا "

ليطيب طعمه وريحه . 

" عينا فيها تسمى سلسبيلا "

سميت بذلك لسلاستها ولذتها وحسنها . 

" ويطوف عليهم "

، أي : على أهل الجنة ، في طعامهم وشرابهم وخدمتهم . 

" ولدان مخلدون "

، أي : خلقوا من الجنة للبقاء ، لا يتغيرون ولا يكبرون ، وهم في غاية الحسن . 

" إذا رأيتهم "

منتشرين في خدمتهم 

" حسبتهم "

من حسنهم 

" لؤلؤا منثورا "

، وهذا من تمام لذة أهل الجنة ، أن يكون خدامهم الولدان المخلدون ، الذين تسر رؤيتهم ، ويدخلون في مساكنهم ، آمنين من تبعتهم ، ويأتونهم بما يدعون ، وتطلبه نفوسهم . 

" وإذا رأيت ثم "

، أي : رمقت ما أهل الجنة عليه من النعيم الكامل . 

" رأيت نعيما وملكا كبيرا "

فتجد الواحد منهم ، عنده من المساكن والغرف المزينة المزخرفة ، ما لا يدركه الوصف . ولديه من البساتين الزاهرة ، والثمار الدانية ، والفواكه اللذيذة ، والأنهار الجارية ، والرياض المعجبة ، والطيور المطربة المشجية ، ما يأخذ بالقلوب ، ويفرح النفوس . وعنده من الزوجات ، اللاتي في غاية الحسن والإحسان ، الجامعات لجمال الظاهر والباطن ، الخيرات الحسان ، ما يملأ القلب سرورا ، ولذة وحبورا . وحوله من الولدان المخلدين ، والخدم المؤبدين ، ما به تحصل الراحة والطمأنينة ، وتتم لذة العيش ، وتكمل الغبطة . ثم علاوة ذلك ومعظمه ، الفوز برضا الرب الرحيم ، وسماع خطابه ، ولذة قربه ، والابتهاج برضاه ، والخلود الدائم ، وتزايد ما هم فيه من النعيم ، كل وقت وحين . فسبحان مالك الملك ، الحق المبين ، الذي لا تنفد خزائنه ، ولا يقل خيره ، فكما لا نهاية لأوصافه ، فلا نهاية لبره وإحسانه . 

" عاليهم ثياب سندس خضر "

، أي : قد جللتهم ثياب السندس والاستبرق الأخضران اللذان هما أجل أنواع الحرير ، فالسندس : ما غلظ من الحرير ، والاستبرق : ما رق منه . 

" وحلوا أساور من فضة "

، أي : حلوا في أيديهم أساور ، ذكورهم وإناثهم ، وهذا وعد وعدهم الله ، وكان وعده مفعولا ، لأنه لا أصدق منه قيلا ولا حديثا . وقوله : 

" وسقاهم ربهم شرابا طهورا "

، أي : لا كدر فيه بوجه من الوجوه ، مطهرا لما في بطونهم من كل أذى وقذى . 

" إن هذا "

الجزاء الجزيل 

" كان لكم جزاء "

على ما أسلفتموه ، من الأعمال . 

" وكان سعيكم مشكورا "

أي : القليل منه ، يجعل الله لكم به ، من النعيم ، ما لا يمكن حصره . وقوله تعالى لما ذكر نعيم الجنة 

تفسير السعدي

 :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:

----------


## أم غـلا

الله يوفقكم

----------


## غرشه مخترشة

يزاااااااااااااااااااج الله خير اختي انشالله في ميزان حسناتج
آنا حابه احفظ وياااكم
ممكن الطريقة وضموني الكم

----------


## روح المعاني

وأنا أنظم لكم خاطري من زمان أحفظ القرآن

----------


## رؤى لجين

مرحبا خواتي الغاليات ... 

حابة بإذن الله العودة لحفظ ما تيسر من القرآن 

و أجدني أرشح سورة هـــــــــــــود للحفظ و إن شاء الله نعود للتفاعل من جديد

----------


## أم البطلH

أثلجتي صدري صراحة بهذا الأقتراح أختي رؤى لجين و الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج أنا حابة أني أحفظ معاكم لكن كيف بتكون الطريقة لأني صراحة عضوة يديدة في المنتدى

----------


## انا ملاك

الله يجعل هالشي فميزان حسناتج وفانتظار شرح سورة هود

----------


## رؤى لجين

مرحبا فيج إختي ( أم البطل ) 

و أنا استانست وايد لأنج أول متفاعلة لهذا الصيف .. لأن المشروع كان في الصيف الماضي ، و انقطعنا علشان الدراسة 

المهم .. طريقة الحفظ حبيبتي هي أن نحدد خمس آيات مثلا و نحدد فيها أهم الأمور اللي نريد أن نتعرف عليها بحيث كل عضوة تدخل تسأل سؤال حول الخمس آيات 

مثلا ما معنى الكلمات التالية :
أو ما هو شرح هذه الآيات 
ما سبب نزول هذه الآية 

و تقوم العضوة التالية بالبحث عن المعلومة و وضعها لكي نستفيد منها 

عقب يكون عندنا يومين للحفظ بحيث نركز الحفظ في الصلوات الخمس 

و بعدين تخبرنا العضوة إنها بعد اليومين فحفظت و نبدأ بالآيات اليديدة و هكذا 

و إذا كان لديها بعض الملحوظات تذكرها ...

السنه الماضية كان و يانا مجموعة طيبة وااايد و لو تصفحتي مشروع ( متعة الحفظ ) بتلاحظين التواد اللي كان بينا و الحمدلله 

الله ييسر

----------


## رؤى لجين

مرحبا إختي ملاك .. من دواعي سروري أن أجدك هنا و أنا في انتظار تفاعلكم ويانا

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## كل الأمل

*مــــــــــــــــــــــــــا أسعد القلب بعودة نسائم الإيمان وحفظ القرآن.. بعودة متعة الحفظ
كم اشتقنااااااااا لأرواح سافرت وسافرنا معها..في مسافات العالم الأعلى هنا..
أرواح ما بارحت ديار القلب رغم البعد
ربي يسر أمركم ويبارك جمعكم..
وفقكم الله*

----------


## أم عمار

* الَر كِتَابٌ أُحْكِمَتْ آيَاتُهُ ثُمَّ فُصِّلَتْ مِن لَّدُنْ حَكِيمٍ خَبِيرٍ (1)* 
الحروف المقطعة: الله أعلم بمراده بها-سبحانه-وهذا القرآن الذي أوحاه الله إلى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم أحكمت معانيه، وفصلت ألفاظه، فسلمت الآيات من الخلل، وعصمت الجمل من العلل، فهي محكمة بأصول الأحكام، مفصلة بفروع الحلال والحرام، من عند الله الحكيم في شرعه وصنعه، الخبير بمصائر الأمور وعواقب الأشياء.
((التفسير الميسر...للدكتور عائض القرني))

----------


## أم عمار

* أَلاَّ تَعْبُدُواْ إِلاَّ اللّهَ إِنَّنِي لَكُم مِّنْهُ نَذِيرٌ وَبَشِيرٌ (2)* 

أنزل القرآن وأحكم وفصل من اجل أن لا تعبدوا إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وهو التوحيد الخالص، وأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم نذير، ينذر الكفار العقاب، وبشير يبشر المؤمنين الثواب.
((التفسير الميسر...للدكتور عائض القرني))

----------


## رؤى لجين

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ...

صدقت أختي كل الأمل .. عالم إيماني عذب يحيطة نور الله ..

أشكر مشاركتك هنا .. التي أعادت لي ذكريات السنة الماضية يوم كان السباق لأجل الله و في الله ...

سعدت بطيفك .. و بعبير بوحك ...

حضورك أختي لهو دعم روحي لي و للمشاركات للمضي في طريق حفظ القرآن 

و من هذا المنبر الروحي أدعو كل محب لكتاب الله 

هنا لنرتقي فنلتقي تحت ظل الرحمن 

دمت بود

----------


## رؤى لجين

بارك الله في مبادرتك الطيبة إختي أم عمار ... صراحة أخجلتي تواضعنا بهذه المبادرة .. إنشغلت إشوي ... 

يزاج الله عنا كل خير .. 

و من اليوم رح أتواصل مع الراغبات في المشاركة إن شاء الله 

انتظرنني

إختكن .. رؤى لجين

----------


## رؤى لجين

> وانا حابه اكون معاكم واقترح نحفظ سورة السجده او سوره محمد


إختي الغالية ... ( ورده بيضا دان )

مرحبا فيج بين خواتج في هذه الأجواء الروحاني .. حيا بج و الله .. 

إختي بما أن ( متعة الحفظ تناولت في العام الماضي سورة السجدة لذا آسف عن وضعها هذا العام ضمن مشروع الحفظ .. ) 

أما عن سورة محمد فإن شاء الله ربي ييسر لنا حفظ هود ثم نعاود لحفظها .. 

خاصة و قد بادرت الأخت أم عمار بحفظ و تنزيل شرح للسورة المقترحة .. 

تقبلي فائق إعتذاري ... و أنا في شوق حار جدا لتواصلك في سورة هود خاصة أنها سورة قال فيها الرسول عليه السلام .. شيبتني هود و أخواتها..أو كما قال صلى الله عليه و سلم .

أختي أبارك لك حرصك على الحفظ .. و نحن في انتظار تفاعلك 

دمت بألف خير

----------


## رؤى لجين

خواتي الغاليات نبدأ على بركة الله 

بما إن اليوم الجمعة فلنا في بداية الاسبوع فرصة مشجعة للحفظ ..

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الر كِتَابٌ أُحْكِمَتْ آَيَاتُهُ ثُمَّ فُصِّلَتْ مِنْ لَدُنْ حَكِيمٍ خَبِيرٍ (1) أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا اللَّهَ إِنَّنِي لَكُمْ مِنْهُ نَذِيرٌ وَبَشِيرٌ (2) وَأَنِ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعًا حَسَنًا إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى وَيُؤْتِ كُلَّ ذِي فَضْلٍ فَضْلَهُ وَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ كَبِيرٍ (3) إِلَى اللَّهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (4) أَلَا إِنَّهُمْ يَثْنُونَ صُدُورَهُمْ لِيَسْتَخْفُوا مِنْهُ أَلَا حِينَ يَسْتَغْشُونَ ثِيَابَهُمْ يَعْلَمُ مَا يُسِرُّونَ وَمَا يُعْلِنُونَ إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ (5)

هذا الجزء للحفظ سيكون لمدة يومين تركزين فيه الحفظ و تقرئين القدر هذا في الصلاة تثبيتا له إن شاء الله و أي توقف لك عند آية ما و أنت تصلين لا بد أن تبادر بعد أن تنهي الصلاة إلى مراجعته لتأكيد حفظة ..

تابعي ...

----------


## رؤى لجين

معلومات لآية رقم ( 5 )

حدثني المثنى، قال: ثنا عمرو بن عون، قال: ثنا هشيم، عن حصين، قال: سمعت عبد الله بن شداد يقول، في قوله: { يَثْنُونَ صُدُورَهُمْ } قال: كان أحدهم إذا مرّ بالنبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ثنى صدره، وتغشى بثوبه كي لا يراه النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم.

وقال آخرون: بل كانوا يفعلون ذلك جهلاً منهم بالله وظنًّا أن الله يخفى عليه ما تضمره صدورهم إذا فعلوا ذلك. ذكر من قال ذلك:

حدثني محمد بن عمرو، قال: ثنا أبو عاصم، قال: ثنا عيسى، عن ابن أبي نجيح، عن مجاهد: { يَثْنُونَ صُدُورَهُمْ } قال: شكاً وامتراء في الحقّ، ليستخفوا من الله إن استطاعوا.


المصدر:http://www.altafsir.com/Tafasir.asp?...5&tDisplay=yes


بإمكان العضوة التي تليني أن تطرح سؤال أو تضيف معلومة

----------


## حمده القبيسي

يزاج الله خير

و انشالله يكون في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## أسرارالشوق

زيتي خيرا اختي الغالية

----------


## أم عمار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أتواصل معكن أخواتي من جديد بتفسير بقية الآيات المقرر حفظها خلال هاليومين من كتاب التفسير الميسر للدكتور عائض القرني

 وَأَنِ اسْتَغْفِرُواْ رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُواْ إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُم مَّتَاعًا حَسَنًا إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى وَيُؤْتِ كُلَّ ذِي فَضْلٍ فَضْلَهُ وَإِن تَوَلَّوْاْ فَإِنِّيَ أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ كَبِيرٍ (3) 

واطلبوا من ربكم الغفران لذنوبكم، وعودوا إليه تائبين نادمين يحييكم حياة طيبة مع عافية الأبدان، وأمن الأوطان، ورضا الرحمن إلى أن تنقضي أعماركم في أحسن حال، ويعطي صاحبه كل فضل من علم نافع وعمل صالح أجره بقدر عمله، ويتفضل على من يشاء ببره على عباده، وإن تعرضوا عن الهداية فإني أخاف أن يصيبكم عذاب يوم شديد، وهو يوم القيامة، وهذاتهديد ووعيد لمن صد ن سبيل الله وأعرض عن دينه.

----------


## أم عمار

إِلَى اللّهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (4) 

إلى الله تعودون يوم العرض الأكبر، فاتقوه بطاعته واتباع رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو -سبحانه- قادر على إحيائكم وإماتتكم وبعثكم وحسابكم لا يعجزه شيء.

أَلا إِنَّهُمْ يَثْنُونَ صُدُورَهُمْ لِيَسْتَخْفُواْ مِنْهُ أَلا حِينَ يَسْتَغْشُونَ ثِيَابَهُمْ يَعْلَمُ مَا يُسِرُّونَ وَمَا يُعْلِنُونَ إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ (5) 

ألا إن هؤلاء الكفار يضمرون الكفر في صدورهم ويحسبون أنه يخفى على الله ما أضمروا، ويغيب عنه ما أسروا، أفلا يعلمون أنهم حينما يسترون أجسامهم بثيابهم فإن الله لا يخفى عليه منهم شيء، علم سرهم وعلانتهم، وما ظهر وما بطن من أمرهم، إنه عليم بما تكنه الصدور وتخفيه من نيات وأسرار؛ لأنه يعلم السر وأخفى، فهو أولى أن يخشى ويتقى وحده.

----------


## أم عمار

السلام عليكم أخواتي.....كيف حالكن؟؟ يا ترى تم حفظ الآيات الخمس الأولى...
أرجوا تفاعلكن حتى أبدأبكتابة تفسير الآيات الخمس التالية..
شدوا الهمة....

----------


## رؤى لجين

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته ...

بارك الله في تواصلج إختي أم عمار ... 

أنا مستانسه إنج متفاعلة و ياي .. الظاهر الاخوات مشغولات .. و لهن عذرهن 

أما عني فقد أنجزيت حفظ الخمس آيات و الحمد لله 

لي عودة

----------


## رؤى لجين

خواتي الغاليات .. 

أضع بين أيديكن الجزء الثاني من المقرر 

قال تعالى : 

((6) وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ وَكَانَ عَرْشُهُ عَلَى الْمَاءِ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا وَلَئِنْ قُلْتَ إِنَّكُمْ مَبْعُوثُونَ مِنْ بَعْدِ الْمَوْتِ لَيَقُولَنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ (7) وَلَئِنْ أَخَّرْنَا عَنْهُمُ الْعَذَابَ إِلَى أُمَّةٍ مَعْدُودَةٍ لَيَقُولُنَّ مَا يَحْبِسُهُ أَلَا يَوْمَ يَأْتِيهِمْ لَيْسَ مَصْرُوفًا عَنْهُمْ وَحَاقَ بِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ (8) وَلَئِنْ أَذَقْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ مِنَّا رَحْمَةً ثُمَّ نَزَعْنَاهَا مِنْهُ إِنَّهُ لَيَئُوسٌ كَفُورٌ (9) وَلَئِنْ أَذَقْنَاهُ نَعْمَاءَ بَعْدَ ضَرَّاءَ مَسَّتْهُ لَيَقُولَنَّ ذَهَبَ السَّيِّئَاتُ عَنِّي إِنَّهُ لَفَرِحٌ فَخُورٌ (10) إِلَّا الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ وَأَجْرٌ كَبِيرٌ (11))

يا الله أنا في شوق لمشاركاتكن حول هذا المقرر

----------


## اصداء

السلام عليكم خواتي شخباركن اود المشاركة معاكم
في الحفظ ولو انكم سبقتوني  :Sha2:  الحق عليكم
ويبتلكم تفسير بعض اللآيات و :Sha2:  الكل يستفيد



(وهو الذي خلق السماوات والأرض في ستة أيام) أولها الأحد وآخرها الجمعة (وكان عرشه) قبل خلقها (على الماء) وهو على متن الريح (ليبلوكم) متعلق بخلق ، أي خلقهما وما فيهما من منافع لكم ومصالح ليختبركم (أيكم أحسن عملاً) أي أطوع لله (ولئن قلت) يا محمد لهم (إنكم مبعوثون من بعد الموت ليقولن الذين كفروا إن) ما (هذا) القرآن الناطق بالبعث والذي تقوله (إلا سحر مبين) بين ، وفي قراءة {ساحر} ، والمشار إليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
8 - (ولئن أخرنا عنهم العذاب إلى) مجيء (أمة) أوقات (معدودة ليقولُن) استهزاء (ما يحبسه) ما يمنعه من النزول قال تعالى : (ألا يوم يأتيهم ليس مصروفاً) مدفوعاً (عنهم وحاق) نزل (بهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون) من العذاب
9 - (ولئن أذقنا الإنسان) الكافر (منا رحمة) غنى وصحة (ثم نزعناها منه إنه ليؤوس) قنوط من رحمة الله (كفور) شديد الكفر به
10 - (ولئن أذقناه نعماء بعد ضراء) فقر وشدة (مسته ليقولن ذهب السيئات) المصائب (عني) ولم يتوقع زوالها ولا شكر عليها (إنه لفرح) بطر (فخور) على الناس بما أوتي
11 - (إلا) لكن (الذين صبروا) على الضراء (وعملوا الصالحات) في النعماء (أولئك لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير) هو الجنة


المصدر : تفسير الجلالين
 :Kafara:  :Kafara:  :Kafara:

----------


## زائرة الليل

أود أن أنضم معكن في هذه الحلقة المباركة ، أعاننا الله وإياكن على الحفظ . 
تقبلن مني هذه المعلومات 

الأحاديث الصحيحة التي وردت في سورة هود 


قال أبو بكر رضي الله عنه : يا رسول الله قد شبت قال : ( شيبتـني " هود " و " الواقعة " و " المرسلات " و " عم يتساءلون " ، و " إذا الشمس كورت " ) [ رواه الترمذي وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع / 3723 ] .. 
وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ( شيبتني هود و أخواتها قبل المشيب ) [ صحيح الجامع الصغير/ 3721 ] .. 
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( شيبتني هود و أخواتها من المفصل ) [ صحيح الجامع الصغير/3722 ] .. 
وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ( قد شيبتي هود وأخواتها ) [ صحيح الشمائل المحمدية / 35 ] .. 

الأحــــاديث الضعيفة التي وردت في سورة هــود 

1) ( شيبتني ( هود ) و أخواتها ، و ما فعل بالأمم قبلي ) [ ضعيف الجامع الصغير / 3421 ] .. 

2) ( اقرؤوا سورة (هود يوم الجمعة ) [ ضعيف الجامع الصغير / 1070 ] .. 

3) ( شيبتني ( هود ) و أخواتها ، ( الواقعة ) و ( الحاقة ) و ( إذا الشمس كورت ) ) [ ضعيف الجامع الصغير/ 3419 ] .. 

4) ( شيبتني سورة (هود و أخواتها (الواقعة و (القارعة و (الحاقة و (إذا الشمس كورت و (سأل سائل ) [ ضعيف الجامع الصغير / 3418 ] .. 

5) ( شيبتني ( هود ) و أخواتها : ذكر يوم القيامة ، و قصص الأمم ) [ ضعيف الجامع الصغير / 3420 ] ..

----------


## رؤى لجين

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة 

الغالية أصداء .. مرحبا بك من جديد هنا .. و أنا في قمت السعادة حين أجدك بين أحضان متصفحنا الذي يعيد الذكريات الجميلة في الحفظ و المتابعة بارك الله فيك .. و أرجو أن يتمم الله علينا حفظ هذه السورة .. وددت أن لو تابعت معنا أخواتنا الصالحات أمثالك فنعيد المتابعه و التحفيز .. و أذكر هنا أختنا كل أمل التي بادرت في تهنئتنا بالعودة للحفظ .. و نحن و الله في شوق لها و ل أم ريانة ..

البركة في اليداد إن شاء الله

----------


## رؤى لجين

> أود أن أنضم معكن في هذه الحلقة المباركة ، أعاننا الله وإياكن على الحفظ . 
> تقبلن مني هذه المعلومات 
> ..



مرحبا و غلا إختي .. زائرةالليل .. بارك الله في مبادرتك .. و إن شاء الله تجدين المتعة معنا

----------


## أمواج الحياة

السلام عليكم..
أخياتي في الله .. أنظم إليكم لحفظ سورة هود.. راجية من الله العلي القدير أن يوفقنا وإياكم لإتمام حفظ السورة...

----------


## زائرة الليل

*سأهديكن معلومة جديدة ، ستراها بعضكن طريفة نوعا ما ، ولكنها جادة جدا ، إن شا الله تعجبكن ، والسموحة .* 
 
بعض المأكولات التي تساعد في عملية الحفظ
بعض آراء أهل العلم بالمأكولات التي تعين على الحفظ 
قال الزّثهْريُّ : عليك بالعسل فإنه جيد للحفظ و العسل شفاء للناس بنص القرآن ، قال تعالى : (( يَخْرُجُ مِن بُطُونِها شَرَابٌ مُّخْتَلِفٌ أَلْوَانُهُ فِيهِ شِفاءٌ لِّلنَّاسِ )) النحل / 69 و لا بأس أن تستعمِل العسل بدل السكر في المشروبات الباردة أو الساخنة كالشاي و غيره فإنك إن تعوَّدتَّ عليه وجدتّه لذيذاً وينصح بعضهم بوصفة مجربة للحفظ : اغل بدل الشاي نعناع ، و قطر عليه قطرات من زيت الحبة السوداء ، و أضف ملعقة كبيرة من العسل الحقيقي و اشربه في الصباح ، و تمتع طول يومك بذاكرة صافية ، و نشاط في الجسم و عدم ارتفاع السكر لديك

و قال الهاشمي : مَن أحب أن يحفظ الحديث فليأكل الزبيب و كان شيخنا الشيخ : نايف بن العباس ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ يأكل كل يوم في الصباح إحدى و عشرين زبيبة نظيفة ، و كان آية في الحفظ ، و كان يُرْشِدُنا إلى ذلك و كان الوالد ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ يقول لي : أكل الزبيب على الرّيق يقوّي الذاكرة ، و خاصة الأشقر منه

و جاء رجل إلى علي بن أبي طالب ـ رضي الله عنه ـ ، فشكا إليه النِّسْيَانَ ، فقال : عليك بألْبان القر ، فإنه يُشَجِّعُ القلب ، و يُذهِبُ النِّسْيَانَ و قال أيضا : عليكم بالرمان فإنه نُضُوجُ المَعِدَةِ
و من الأدوية النافعة جداً : شرب ماء زمزم بنية الحفظ فقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : ( ماءُ زمزمٍ لِما شُرِبَ لَهُ ) وقد شَرِبَ من ماء زمزم كثيرٌ من السلف الصالح على نِيَّاتٍ متفاوته فاستجاب الله تعالى لهم :

أ - فقد قيل إن الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني شرب من ماء زمزم على نية أن يجعله الله في علم الحديث مثل الإمام الذهبي
ب - وجاء من بعده السيوطي فشرب من ماء زمزم على نية أن يصل في الفقه إلى رتبة سراج الدين البُلْقِينيّ و في الحديث إلى الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني
جـ - و قال الحافظ السَّخاويُّ في ترجمة ابن الجزري : كان أبوه تاجرا و مكث أربعين سنة لم يرزق وَلَداً ، فحجَّ و شَرِبَ ماءَ زمزم بنية أن يرزقه الله و لداً عالما ، فوُلِدَ له محمد الجزري بعد صلات التراويح ، و لبن الجزري هو من هو في الحفظ و العلم و على الأخص علم القراءات
فإذا كنت ـ يا أخي ـ تعاني من الحفظ و صعوبته فجرب هذا الدواء النبوي بنية خالصة ، فقد جربه كثيرون ، و حقَّق الله لهم ما طلبوا

و من الأطعمة المفيدة : السمك الطازج ، فقد حدثني د. حيان شمسي باشا : أن في السمك فيتامينات تقوي الدماغ ، و أنه رأى بحثاً علمياً في ذلك
و في العموم فإن كثرة الطعام و التخمة تؤدي إلى ضعف في الذاكرة و استرخاء في التفكير ، مما لا يتفق مع من يريد أن يكون نشِط الذاكرة ، قويَّ الحفظ ، و قديما سمعنا المشايخ يقولون : " البِطْنةُ تُذْهِبُ الفِطْنةَ "

و قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : ( ما ملأ ابن آدم وعاءً شراً من بَطْنٍ ، حَسْبُ ابن آدم أكلات يُقِمْنَ صُلْبَه ، فإن كان لا محالة فثلثاً طعاماً ، و ثلثا شرابا ، و ثلثا لنفسه )
فامتلاء المعدة يحول بينك و بين الحِفْظ الجَيِّد

قال الخطيب البغدادي : أوقات الجوع أحمدُ للحفظ من أوقات الشبع ، و ينبغي للمتحفظ أن يتفقَّد من نفسه حال الجوع ، فإن بعض الناس إذا أصابه الجوع و التِهابُه لم يحفظ ، فلْيُطفِئ ذلك عن نفسه بالشيء الخفيف كمص الرمان و ما أشبه ذلك ، و لا يُكثر الأكل قال ابن جَماعة : " كثرة الأكل جالبة لكثرة الشرب ، و كثرة الشرب جالبة للنوم ، و البلادة ، و قصور الذهن ، و فتور الحواس ، و كسل الجسم ، هذا مع ما فيه من الكراهة الشرعية "
من كتاب : كيف تحفظ القرآن الكريم / د. يحيى بن عبدالرزاق الغوثاني

----------


## أم عمار

السلام عليكم أخواتي..السموحة أختي رؤى لجين على تأخري في التواصل معك لإنشغالي في الأيام الماضية...
لقد نسيتي عرض آية رقم 6 في المقرر الجديد من الحفظ 
وهي قوله تعالى: وَمَا مِن دَآبَّةٍ فِي الأَرْضِ إِلاَّ عَلَى اللّهِ رِزْقُهَا وَيَعْلَمُ مُسْتَقَرَّهَا وَمُسْتَوْدَعَهَا كُلٌّ فِي كِتَابٍ مُّبِينٍ (6)  
لقد أتممت حفظ هذه الآيات بانتظار المقرر الجديد

----------


## الفراشهـ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

:

موفقه اختي 

وجعله الرحمن في موازين اعمالج

----------


## رؤى لجين

زائرة الليل حبيبتي .. أشكر سعيك للخير .....

هذا الموضوع .. جيد لو وضعتيه في القسم العام في الفتاة المسلمة

و نحن في انتظار تواصلج في وضع ما يخص الآيات الغالية ..

----------


## رؤى لجين

> السلام عليكم أخواتي..السموحة أختي رؤى لجين على تأخري في التواصل معك لإنشغالي في الأيام الماضية...
> لقد نسيتي عرض آية رقم 6 في المقرر الجديد من الحفظ 
> وهي قوله تعالى: وَمَا مِن دَآبَّةٍ فِي الأَرْضِ إِلاَّ عَلَى اللّهِ رِزْقُهَا وَيَعْلَمُ مُسْتَقَرَّهَا وَمُسْتَوْدَعَهَا كُلٌّ فِي كِتَابٍ مُّبِينٍ (6)  
> لقد أتممت حفظ هذه الآيات بانتظار المقرر الجديد


بارك الله في سعيج إلى الحفظ إختي أم عمار .. حتى نحن انشغلنا اشوي .. لكن يوم نتذكر إن في أخوات يتريونا نتابع و ياهم .. نتحفز أكثر ... 

و فالج طيب بحط المقرر ...

----------


## رؤى لجين

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> :
> 
> موفقه اختي 
> 
> وجعله الرحمن في موازين اعمالج



الله يحفظج إختي ... أسعدني مرورج

----------


## رؤى لجين

خواتي الغاليات .. قبل ما أحط المقرر اليديد حبيت أتأكد من غن الكل وياي ... 

حددو لي بالضبط وين واصلين 

رؤى لجين و زائرة الليل و صلنا في الحفظ إلى الآية رقم ( 11) و اتممنا الحفظ 

الباقيات الصالحات وين وصلن ... يرجى التحديد

----------


## زائرة الليل

صراحة أنا حلوة حفظت الآيات ( 6-11) وخلصت ، والآن أراجع على الآيات كلها . الله يوفقكن خواتي .

----------


## أم عمار

السلام عليكم... أنا أتممت الحفظ إلى الآية رقم 15
سأنقطع عن التواصل معكن لمدة 10 أيام تقريبا بسبب السفر..سأحاول مواصلة الحفظ هناك إن استطعت
لي عودة معكن بإذن الله تعالى بعد رجوعي من السفر إن شاء الله..

----------


## اصداء

:Salam Allah: 
شخباركن خواتي وشخبار الحفظ معاكم
انا الحمد لله اتممت الحفظ ونتريا المقرر الجديد
 :Sha2: 
والسموحة من خواتي الغاليات على التأخير

 :Kafara:  :Kafara:

----------


## رؤى لجين

السلام عليم 
ما شاء الله على هذي المتعة الروحانية اللي فيها تواصي بالخير .. بارك الله فيج إختي زائرة الليل على الزيارة و الحفظ .. و الله بثبتنا جميعا على طريق الخير

إختي أم عمار .. في حفظ الله تروحين و تردين بالسلامة .. و نحدن بالتأكديد نترياج .. بعد عشر أيام بالضبط .. لا تقولين عيبني المكان و اتأخرنا اشوي .. تراهن عشر بالحساااااااااااااب ههههههههه... أسولف وياج الغالية .. درب السلامة .. و الله خير حافظ ....

الغالية أصداء .. عبق من عبق الصحبة الصالح في العام الماضي .. بارك الله في سعيج للحفظ .. الله ييسر أموووورج و يرزقج باللي تتمنين .. آمييييييييييين ...

إن شاء الله بين أيديكن الجزء الثالث من المقرر

نلتقي

----------


## رؤى لجين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


( فَلَعَلَّكَ تَارِكٌ بَعْضَ مَا يُوحَى إِلَيْكَ وَضَائِقٌ بِهِ صَدْرُكَ أَنْ يَقُولُوا لَوْلَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ كَنْزٌ أَوْ جَاءَ مَعَهُ مَلَكٌ إِنَّمَا أَنْتَ نَذِيرٌ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَكِيلٌ (12) أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ قُلْ فَأْتُوا بِعَشْرِ سُوَرٍ مِثْلِهِ مُفْتَرَيَاتٍ وَادْعُوا مَنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ (13) فَإِنْ لَمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَكُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا أُنْزِلَ بِعِلْمِ اللَّهِ وَأَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ هُوَ فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ (14) مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا وَزِينَتَهَا نُوَفِّ إِلَيْهِمْ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فِيهَا وَهُمْ فِيهَا لَا يُبْخَسُونَ (15) أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ فِي الْآَخِرَةِ إِلَّا النَّارُ وَحَبِطَ مَا صَنَعُوا فِيهَا وَبَاطِلٌ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ (16) أَفَمَنْ كَانَ عَلَى بَيِّنَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّهِ وَيَتْلُوهُ شَاهِدٌ مِنْهُ وَمِنْ قَبْلِهِ كِتَابُ مُوسَى إِمَامًا وَرَحْمَةً أُولَئِكَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِهِ مِنَ الْأَحْزَابِ فَالنَّارُ مَوْعِدُهُ فَلَا تَكُ فِي مِرْيَةٍ مِنْهُ إِنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ (17) وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا أُولَئِكَ يُعْرَضُونَ عَلَى رَبِّهِمْ وَيَقُولُ الْأَشْهَادُ هَؤُلَاءِ الَّذِينَ كَذَبُوا عَلَى رَبِّهِمْ أَلَا لَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ (18) الَّذِينَ يَصُدُّونَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَيَبْغُونَهَا عِوَجًا وَهُمْ بِالْآَخِرَةِ هُمْ كَافِرُونَ (19) أُولَئِكَ لَمْ يَكُونُوا مُعْجِزِينَ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا كَانَ لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاءَ يُضَاعَفُ لَهُمُ الْعَذَابُ مَا كَانُوا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ السَّمْعَ وَمَا كَانُوا يُبْصِرُونَ (20) أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَضَلَّ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ (21) لَا جَرَمَ أَنَّهُمْ فِي الْآَخِرَةِ هُمُ الْأَخْسَرُونَ (22)

----------


## اصداء

:salam_allah
خواتي الغاليات يالله التنافس على حفظ كتاب الله وشدوا الهمة ومشكورة اختي الغالية 
رؤىلجين على الإهتمام وكلامج الي ينعش النفس والله يوفقج  :Sha2: 

وهذا تفسير بعض الأيات الكريمة  :Sha2: 

12 - (فلعلك) يا محمد (تارك بعض ما يوحى إليك) فلا تبلغهم إياه لتهاونهم به (وضائق به صدرك) بتلاوته عليهم لأجل (أن يقولوا لولا) هلا (أنزل عليه كنز أو جاء معه ملك) يصدقه كما اقترحنا (إنما أنت نذير) فما عليك إلا البلاغ لا الإتيان بما اقترحوه (والله على كل شيء وكيل) حفيظ فيجازيهم



13 - (أم) بل أ(يقولون افتراه) أي القرآن (قل فأتوا بعشر سور مثله) في الفصاحة والبلاغة (مفتريات) فإنكم عربيون فصحاء مثلي ، تحداهم بها أولاً ثم بسورة (وادعوا) للمعاونة على ذلك (من استطعتم من دون الله) أي غيره (إن كنتم صادقين) في أنه افتراء

14 - (فإن لم يستجيبوا لكم) أي من دعوتموهم للمعاونة (فاعلموا) خطاب للمشركين (أنما أنزل) ملتبسا (بعلم الله) وليس افتراء عليه (وأن) مخفّفة أي أنه (لا إله إلا هو فهل أنتم مسلمون) بعد هذه الحجة القاطعة أي أسلموا

15 - (من كان يريد الحياة الدنيا وزينتها) بأن أصر على الشرك وقيل هي في المرائين (نوفِّ إليهم أعمالهم) أي جزاء ما عملوه من خير كصدقة وصلة رحم (فيها) بأن نوسِّع عليهم رزقهم (وهم فيها) أي الدنيا (لا يبخسون) ينقصون شيئاً
16 - (أولئك الذين ليس لهم في الآخرة إلا النار وحبط) بطل (ما صنعوا) ه (فيها) أي الآخرة فلا ثواب له (وباطل ما كانوا يعملون)

17 - (أفمن كان على بينة) بيان (من ربه) وهو النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو المؤمنون وهي القرآن (ويتلوه) يتبعه (شاهد) له بصدقه (منه) أي من الله وهو جبريل (ومن قبله) القرآن (كتاب موسى) التوراة شاهد له أيضا (إماماً ورحمة) حال كمن ليس كذلك لا (أولئك) أي من كان على بينة (يؤمنون به) أي القرآن فلهم الجنة (ومن يكفر به من الأحزاب) جميع الكفار (فالنار موعده فلا تك في مرية) شك (منه) من القرآن (إنه الحق من ربك ولكن أكثر الناس) أي أهل مكة (لا يؤمنون)

18 - (ومن) أي لا أحد (أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذباً) بنسبة الشريك والولد إليه (أولئك يعرضون على ربهم) يوم القيامة في جملة الخلق (ويقول الأشهاد) جمع شاهد وهم الملائكة يشهدون للرسل بالبلاغ وعلى الكفار بالتكذيب (هؤلاء الذين كذبوا على ربهم ألا لعنة الله على الظالمين) المشركين

19 - (الذين يصدون عن سبيل الله) دين الإسلام (ويبغونها) يطلبون السبيل (عوجاً) معوجة (وهم بالآخرة هم) تأكيد (كافرون)

المصدر : تفسير الجلالين

 :Kafara:  :Kafara:

----------


## مريمان

السلام عليكم ....
ماشاءالله عليكم خواتي...الله ييسر عليكم الحفظ و يثبته..
ودي انضم لكم...بس ابي اعرف مقررات الحفظ الياية...
في خاطري ابدي بسورة الدخان او السجدة..
يريت لو تخبرونا اذا كانت من المخططات القريبة 


(

----------


## رؤى لجين

إختي الغالية .. مريمان .. حياج و يانا و ان شاء الله بحيل الله ننتهي من سورة هود و نبدأ بالدخان لأن سورة السجدة بدينا فيها قبل هالمرة .. لكن يمكن في يوم نراجعها و نخبرج

أتمنى لك كل التوفيق

----------


## رؤى لجين

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

اشحالكن خواتي .. ( زائرة الليل .. أصداء العزيزة .. أم عمار الرفيقة ) و مريمان إن شاء الله إن التحقت بنا .. 

رح نقوم بتثبيت الحفظ إن شاء الله للآيات من ( ا - 19 ) خلال هذا الأسبوع .. و ذلك لغياب ام عمار عنا و لأننا سنعاود 

اللقاء بأختنا الكريمة .. أم ريااااانة الغالية ...حتى نكون متواصلات في الحفظ و متساويات أيضا.. أتمنى خلال هذي 

الفترة فقط نثبت الحفظ بالقراءة و المراجعة و قراءتها في الصلاة .. و أن يسمع لك أحد آخر حتى تتعرفين على أخطائك ..

أنا حابة أضيف شيء آخر يمكن يساعد على الحفظ .. 

الآية اللي دوم توقفين عندها و اتحسين إنها مو راضية تثبت .. 

اكتبيها لنا هنيه .. و قولي بصيغة إيجابية .. أنا الآن أركز الحفظ للآية التالية : قال تعالى : ..............

بهذي الطريقة تقنعين عقلج الباطن إنج حافظة للآية و سوف تنساب انسابا جميلا عندما تتلينها ...

و بعد حاولي تدورين لها على شرح جديد ما انشرح قبل .....

الله ييسر علي و عليكم خواتي ,,,,

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 

سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 

اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعفو عنا جميعا يارب

استغفر الله العظيم

سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده 

رضيت بالله ربا وبالاسلام دينا وبمحمد رسولا ونبيا " عليه الصلاة والسلام "

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيئا في الارض ولا في السماء وهو العلي العظيم

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## رؤى لجين

مشكووووووووورة الغالية .. أميرة الورد 

خواااااااااتي المشاركات .........زز هاااااااااااااااااه وينكن 

وين وصلتن في الحفظ .......... أترياااااااااااكن

----------


## اصداء

:Salam Allah: 
مرحبا أختي رؤى لجين شخبارج
انا  :Hamdolleah Emo:  أكملت الحفظ من (1-19)
وأتريا تنزيل آيات الحفظ  :Sha2: 

 :Kafara:  :Kafara:  :Kafara:

----------


## um ahmed

*الغاليات ربى يوفقكن ابى اتسجل وياكن فى الحفظ كيف اتسجل ؟وجزاكن الله كل خير*

----------


## *أم الريامي*

وانا بعد بغيت ابدأ وياكن ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
هل بيكون من سورة الدخان ؟؟؟؟؟ من 1ــــــ91
اتريا الرد .

----------


## أم ريااانه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

رؤى لجين ..........خواتي العزيزات ........ اشتقتلكم وااااااايد 

واسمحولي على التأخير ............... 

ابتديت وياكن في حفظ سورة هود ( 1-19) .. 

خواتي الغاليات لي طلب ....أتمنى من كانت ويانا في متعة الحفظ إنه تتواصل ويانا في ظل حفظ كتاب الله 


وفقنا الله وإياكم في حفظ القران الكريم 


 :Anotherone:

----------


## رؤى لجين

السلام عليكم .. مرحبا إختي إم ريانه .. يا هلا و غلا .. 

حللت أهلا و نزلت سهلا ........

بارك الله في تواجدك و دعمك المتواصل .. 

إختي سعدت بتواجدك .. فهو دافع لي و لأخواتي للمتابعة الجادة في الحفظ 

بإذن الله أضع المقرر الجديد ..

لي عودة

----------


## رؤى لجين

مرحبا .. مليون .. و عودا حميدا بإذن الله إلى رحاب الهدى .. أجدني اليوم بهمة لأضع بين أيديكن جدول حفظ سورة هود .. فإليك غاليتي الجدول ...

30\6 الأثنين ... الآيات ( 20 - 28 )
3\7 الخميس ... الآيات ( 29 - 37 )
6\7 الأحد ... الآيات ( 38 - 45 )


9\7 الأربعاء ... الآيات ( 46 - 53 )
12\7 السبت ... الآيات ( 54 - 62 ) 
15 \7 الثلاثاء ... الآيات ( 63 - 71 )

إجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــازة مراجـــــــــــــــــــعة 

22\7 الأثنين ... الآيات ( 72 - 81 )
24\7 الخميس .. الآيات ( 82-88 )
27\7 الأحد .... الآيات ( 89 -97 )

30\7 الأربعاء .. الآيات ( 98 - 108 )
2\8 السبت ... الآيات ( 109 - 117 )
5\8 الثلاثاء ... الآيات ( 118 - 123 )

بارك الله في جهودنا جميعا و جمعنا في الفردوس .. يا من تلاقينا هنا لذكر الرحمن ..

طريقة الحفظ كما عهدناها سابقا .. أن تضع العضوة تفسير لآية واحدة او اثنتين و تطرح سؤال للعضوة التالية ... أو تذكر سبب نزول ...

في انتظار تفاعلكن

----------


## رؤى لجين

قال تعالى ..

(أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَضَلَّ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ لَا جَرَمَ أَنَّهُمْ فِي الْآَخِرَةِ هُمُ الْأَخْسَرُونَ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَأَخْبَتُوا إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ مَثَلُ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ كَالْأَعْمَى وَالْأَصَمِّ وَالْبَصِيرِ وَالسَّمِيعِ هَلْ يَسْتَوِيَانِ مَثَلًا أَفَلَا تَذَكَّرُونَ وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحًا إِلَى قَوْمِهِ إِنِّي لَكُمْ نَذِيرٌ مُبِينٌ أَنْ لَا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا اللَّهَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ أَلِيمٍ فَقَالَ الْمَلَأُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ قَوْمِهِ مَا نَرَاكَ إِلَّا بَشَرًا مِثْلَنَا وَمَا نَرَاكَ اتَّبَعَكَ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ هُمْ أَرَاذِلُنَا بَادِيَ الرَّأْيِ وَمَا نَرَى لَكُمْ عَلَيْنَا مِنْ فَضْلٍ بَلْ نَظُنُّكُمْ كَاذِبِينَ (27) قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُ عَلَى بَيِّنَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّي وَآَتَانِي رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِنْدِهِ فَعُمِّيَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنُلْزِمُكُمُوهَا وَأَنْتُمْ لَهَا كَارِهُونَ (28)

----------


## zekra

وأنا كمان بنضم إليكم بس أهم شيء لاننسى بعض بالدعاء بضهر الغيب
أدعوا الله عزوجل أن يعينني وأخواتي على حفظ القران الكريم امين يارب العالمين.

----------


## رؤى لجين

zekra إختي الغالية .. بارك الله فيج إختي ..

سعنا بإنظمامك إلينا .. إذا بادري بحفظ الجزء الأول أختي ..

*********


خواااااااااتي الباقيات يا الله همتكن

----------


## أم ريااانه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياكم الله خواتي الغاليات في متعة الحفظ ........... نحن في صدد حفظ سورة هود الآيات 
(29 - 37) ليوم الخميس حسب الجدول إللي وضعته أختي رؤى لجين....
ًختي zekra حياك الله معنا في المجموعه تواصلي معنا في حفظ الآيات من اليوم الخميس............والأيام المقررة للمراجعة احفظي فيها ما فاتك وبنكون  :Sha2: متواصلين وياج 

صراحة اشتقت لكل من كانت ويانا في المجموعة اصداء.......كل الأمل وغيرهم من الخوات إللي ما تحضرني أسمائهم الحين............... 

خلونا نتواصل من يديد  :Sha2:

----------


## أم ريااانه

طريقة الحفظ لأختي الغالية رؤى لجين كما عهدناها سابقا .. أن تضع العضوة تفسير لآية واحدة او اثنتين و تطرح سؤال للعضوة التالية ... أو تذكر سبب نزول ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## اصداء

:SalamAlikom: 
حياج الله اختي ام ريااانة منورة القسم و :Sha2:  نتواصل في حفظ كتاب الله
اختي رؤى لجين شحالج ومشكورة على تواصلج ويايا................

ويبتلكم تفسير بعض الأيات الكريمة ...................

{ أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ } حيث فوتوها أعظم الثواب واستحقوا أشد العذاب { وَضَلَّ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ } أي اضمحل دينهم الذي يدعون إليه ويحسنونه ولم تغن عنهم آلهتهم التي يعبدون من دون الله لما جاء أمر ربك
{ لا جَرَمَ } أي حقا وصدقا { أَنَّهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ هُمُ الأخْسَرُونَ } حصر الخسار فيهم بل جعل لهم منه أشده لشدة حسرتهم وحرمانهم وما يعانون من المشقة والعذاب نستجير بالله من حالهم
ولما ذكر حال الأشقياء ذكر أوصاف السعداء وما لهم عند الله من الثواب فقال

(1/379)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

مَثَلُ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ كَالْأَعْمَى وَالْأَصَمِّ وَالْبَصِيرِ وَالسَّمِيعِ هَلْ يَسْتَوِيَانِ مَثَلًا أَفَلَا تَذَكَّرُونَ (24) 

{ 23 - 24 } { إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَأَخْبَتُوا إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ * مَثَلُ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ كَالأعْمَى وَالأصَمِّ وَالْبَصِيرِ وَالسَّمِيعِ هَلْ يَسْتَوِيَانِ مَثَلا أَفَلا تَذَكَّرُونَ } .يقول تعالى: { إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا } بقلوبهم، أي: صدقوا واعترفوا، لما أمر الله بالإيمان به، من أصول الدين وقواعده.
{ وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ } المشتملة على أعمال القلوب والجوارح، وأقوال اللسان. { وَأَخْبَتُوا إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ } أي: خضعوا له، واستكانوا لعظمته، وذلوا لسلطانه، وأنابوا إليه بمحبته، وخوفه، ورجائه، والتضرع إليه.
{ أُولَئِكَ } الذين جمعوا تلك الصفات { أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ } لأنهم لم يتركوا من الخير مطلبا، إلا أدركوه، ولا خيرا، إلا سبقوا إليه.
{ مَثَلُ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ } أي: فريق الأشقياء، وفريق السعداء. { كَالأعْمَى وَالأصَمِّ } هؤلاء الأشقياء، { وَالْبَصِيرِ وَالسَّمِيعِ } مثل السعداء.
{ هَلْ يَسْتَوِيَانِ مَثَلا } لا يستوون مثلا بل بينهما من الفرق ما لا يأتي عليه الوصف، { أَفَلا تَذَكَّرُونَ } الأعمال، التي تنفعكم، فتفعلونها، والأعمال التي تضركم، فتتركونها.

المصدر :تفسير السعدي

 :Kafara:  :Kafara:  :Kafara:

----------


## اصداء

وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحًا إِلَى قَوْمِهِ إِنِّي لَكُمْ نَذِيرٌ مُبِينٌ (25) أَنْ لَا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا اللَّهَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ أَلِيمٍ (26)
س: اذكري تفسير هذه الأيات ؟

----------


## أم ريااانه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وَيَا قَوْمِ لَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ مَالًا إِنْ أَجْرِيَ إِلَّا عَلَى اللَّهِ وَمَا أَنَا بِطَارِدِ الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا إِنَّهُمْ مُلَاقُو رَبِّهِمْ وَلَكِنِّي أَرَاكُمْ قَوْمًا تَجْهَلُونَ (29) وَيَا قَوْمِ مَنْ يَنْصُرُنِي مِنَ اللَّهِ إِنْ طَرَدْتُهُمْ أَفَلَا تَذَكَّرُونَ( 30) وَلَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ عِنْدِي خَزَائِنُ اللَّهِ وَلَا أَعْلَمُ الْغَيْبَ وَلَا أَقُولُ إِنِّي مَلَكٌ وَلَا أَقُولُ لِلَّذِينَ تَزْدَرِي أَعْيُنُكُمْ لَنْ يُؤْتِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ خَيْرًا اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ إِنِّي إِذًا لَمِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ(31) قَالُوا يَا نُوحُ قَدْ جَادَلْتَنَا فَأَكْثَرْتَ جِدَالَنَا فَأْتِنَا بِمَا تَعِدُنَا إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ (32) قَالَ إِنَّمَا يَأْتِيكُمْ بِهِ اللَّهُ إِنْ شَاءَ وَمَا أَنْتُمْ بِمُعْجِزِينَ وَلَا يَنْفَعُكُمْ نُصْحِي إِنْ أَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَنْصَحَ لَكُمْ إِنْ كَانَ اللَّهُ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يُغْوِيَكُمْ هُوَ رَبُّكُمْ وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ (34) أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ قُلْ إِنِ افْتَرَيْتُهُ فَعَلَيَّ إِجْرَامِي وَأَنَا بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا تُجْرِمُونَ وَأُوحِيَ إِلَى نُوحٍ أَنَّهُ لَنْ يُؤْمِنَ مِنْ قَوْمِكَ إِلَّا مَنْ قَدْ آَمَنَ فَلَا تَبْتَئِسْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ (36) وَاصْنَعِ الْفُلْكَ بِأَعْيُنِنَا وَوَحْيِنَا وَلَا تُخَاطِبْنِي فِي الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا إِنَّهُمْ مُغْرَقُونَ(37) 

المناسبة : لما ذكر الله تعالى عناد الكافرين من أهل مكة ، وتكذيبهم لرسول الله عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام واتهامهم له بافتراء القران ، ذكر هنا قصة نوح مع قومه الكافرين لتكون عظة وعبرة لمن كذب وعاند ، ولتسلية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بسرد قصص المرسلين وما جرى لهم مع أقوامهم . ( صفوة التفاسير ،العلامة محمد علي الصابوني )


خـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــواتـــــــــــــــ ـــــــــي


سؤالي الآن للعضوة التالية ........................


ما مرادف كلمتي 

جادلتنا : ............................ 
تزدري :................................

----------


## أم ريااانه

مرحبا فيج أختي الغالية *اصداء* والله إنتي إللي منورة ........وين أيامج لا تنقطعين عنا أتمنى تواصلج مثل ما عهدناك ...........اذكرك أختي اليوم نبدأبحفظ الآيات (29 _ 37) من سورة هود

بالنسبة لتفسير الآيه :وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحًا إِلَى قَوْمِهِ إِنِّي لَكُمْ نَذِيرٌ مُبِينٌ (25)
ولقد أرسل الله نوحاإلى قومه فقال لهم :إني نذير لكم من الله أحذركم عذاب الله إن كفرتم به ، وأبين لكم ما أرسلني الله به من آيات وحجج .


أَنْ لَا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا اللَّهَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ أَلِيمٍ (26) 
وأدعوكم أن لا تعبدوا إلا الله وحده ولا تشركوا به شيئا ، إني أخاف عليكم إذا لم توحدا الله أن يعذبكم عذابا أليما موجعا شديدا .( التفسير الميسر ) عائض القرني

----------


## رؤى لجين

ما مرادف كلمتي 

جادلتنا : ............................ 
تزدري :................................



قال أبو عبد الله الشيخ المفيد - رحمه الله -: الجدال على ضربين: أحدهما بالحق، والآخر بالباطل، فالحق منه مأمور به ومرغب(5) فيه، والباطل منه منهي عنه ومزجور عن استعماله.

وحكى سبحانه عن قوم نوح - عليه السلام - ما قالوه في جدالهم(2) فقال سبحانه: (قالوا يا نوح قد جادلتنا فأكثرت جدالنا)(3) فلو كان الجدال كله باطلا لما أمر الله تعالى نبيه صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم به، ولا استعمله الأنبياء - عليهم السلام - من قبله، ولا أذن للمسلمين فيه.

http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache...lnk&cd=2&gl=ae

سؤالي .. شرح الآية الكريمة التالية:-
وَاصْنَعِ الْفُلْكَ بِأَعْيُنِنَا وَوَحْيِنَا وَلَا تُخَاطِبْنِي فِي الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا إِنَّهُمْ مُغْرَقُونَ(37)

----------


## أم ريااانه

:Rad: 

سؤالي .. شرح الآية الكريمة التالية:-
وَاصْنَعِ الْفُلْكَ بِأَعْيُنِنَا وَوَحْيِنَا وَلَا تُخَاطِبْنِي فِي الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا إِنَّهُمْ مُغْرَقُونَ(3 7)

واصنع يا نوح السفينة يتأييد الله ورعايته وحفظه ومرأى من الله واطلاع ، ولاتشفع في الظالمين برفع عذاب أو تأخير عقاب ، إن الله كتب عليهم الإغراق بالطوفان ، وفي الآية اثبات لصفة العين لله على وجه يليق به -عزوجل -

----------


## أم ريااانه

خواتي الحبيبات في مجموعة متعة الحفظ ...............................حياكن الله 
بحمد الله وبعونه أتمت الحفظ للآيات (29-37)........

أبي كل وحدة حفظت الآيات تدخل وتكتب تم الحفظ ............لأنه دافع للتنافس ويشجعنا على الحفظ 


اللهم يسرلنا حفظ سورة هود واجمعنا على حفظ القران الكريم ... :Amen:

----------


## أم ريااانه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 خواتي الغاليات بدأنا بالأمس الأحد مقرر الآيات ( 38 – 45 ) من سورة هود 
وقبل أن نتمعن في هذه الآيات حابه أحط شرح مبسط حول ما تدور عليه سورة هود من موضوعات قرأتها من كتاب صفوة التفاسير للعلامة محمد علي الصابوني 

من خلال هذا الشرح بنفهم سورة هود وبالتالي بيتيسر على كل وحدة منا الحفظ ......  :Sha2: 

خواتي إقروه بتستفيدوا منه 

أوجزها في نقاط : 

-سورة هود.....مكية وعدد آياتها ...(123). ............
-وهي تعنى بأصول العقيدة " التوحيد _ الرسالة _ البعث والجزاء ) 
-عرضت لقصص الأنبياء بالتفصيل تسلية للنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام على ما يلقاه من أذى المشركين لا سيما بعد تلك الفترة العصيبة التي مرت عليه بعد وفاة عمه (أبي طالب ) وزوجته (خديجة ) فكانت الآيات تتنزل عليه وهي تقص عليه ما حدث لأخوانه الرسل من أنواع الإبتلاء ليتأسى بهم في الصبر والثبات .
-ابتدأت السورة الكريمة بتمجيد القرآن العظيم الذي أحكمت آياته فلا يتطرق إليه خلل ولاتناقض لأنه تنزيل العليم الحكيم ، الذي لا تخفى عليه خافيه من مصالح العباد . ...........ثم عرضت لعناصر الدعوة الإسلامية عن طريق الحجج العقلية مع الموازنة بين الفريقين : فريق الهدى ، وفريق الضلال وضربت مثلا للفريقين وضحت به الفارق الهائل بين المؤمنين والكافرين .
-ثم تحدثت عن الرسل الكرام مبتدئه بقصة( نوح ) ، عليه السلام أب البشر الثاني ، لأنه لم ينج من الطوفان إلا نوح والمؤمنون الذين ركبوا معه في السفينه ، وغرق كل من على وجه الأرض، وهو أطول الأنبياء عمرا ، وأكثرهم بلاء وصبرا .
-ثم ذكرت قصة( هود عليه السلام )، الذي سميت السورة الكريمه باسمه ، تخليدا لجهوده الكريمة في الدعوة إلى الله ، فقد أرسله الله تعالى إلى قوم عاد العتاة المتجبرين ، الذين اغتروا بقوة أجسامهم وقالوا: من أشد منا قوة ؟ فأهلكهم الله بالريح الصرصر العاتيه ، وقد أسهبت الآيات في الحديث عنهم بقصد العظة والعبرة للمتكبرين المتجبرين . الآيات ( 59 – 60 ) 
-ثم تلتها قصة نبي الله ( صالح ) ثم قصة ( لوط ) ثم قصة ( شعيب ) ثم قصة ( موسى وهارون ) صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين ، ثم جاء التعقيب المباشر بما في هذه القصص من العبر والعظات في إهلاك الله تعالى للظالمين . الآيات ( 100 – 102 ) . 
-وختمت السورة الكريمة ببيان الحكمة من ذكر قصص المرسلين ، وذلك لاعتبار بما حدث للمكذبين في العصور السالفة ، ولتثبيت قلب النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام أمام تلك الشدائد والأهوال .........ا الآيات ( 120 – 123) .
-وهكذا تختم السورةبالتوحيد كما بدأت به ليتناسق البدء مع الختام . 


جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أم ريااانه

الآيات ( 38 - 45 ) من سورة هود 

بســــــــــــم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


وَيَصْنَعُ الْفُلْكَ وَكُلَّمَا مَرَّ عَلَيْهِ مَلَأٌ مِنْ قَوْمِهِ سَخِرُوا مِنْهُ قَالَ إِنْ تَسْخَرُوا مِنَّا فَإِنَّا نَسْخَرُ مِنْكُمْ كَمَا تَسْخَرُونَ (38) فَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَنْ يَأْتِيهِ عَذَابٌ يُخْزِيهِ وَيَحِلُّ عَلَيْهِ عَذَابٌ مُقِيمٌ (39) حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَ أَمْرُنَا وَفَارَ التَّنُّورُ قُلْنَا احْمِلْ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلٍّ زَوْجَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ وَأَهْلَكَ إِلَّا مَنْ سَبَقَ عَلَيْهِ الْقَوْلُ وَمَنْ آَمَنَ وَمَا آَمَنَ مَعَهُ إِلَّا قَلِيلٌ وَقَالَ ارْكَبُوا فِيهَا بِسْمِ اللَّهِ مَجْرَاهَا وَمُرْسَاهَا إِنَّ رَبِّي لَغَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ وَهِيَ تَجْرِي بِهِمْ فِي مَوْجٍ كَالْجِبَالِ وَنَادَى نُوحٌ ابْنَهُ وَكَانَ فِي مَعْزِلٍ يَا بُنَيَّ ارْكَبْ مَعَنَا وَلَا تَكُنْ مَعَ الْكَافِرِينَ قَالَ سَآَوِي إِلَى جَبَلٍ يَعْصِمُنِي مِنَ الْمَاءِ قَالَ لَا عَاصِمَ الْيَوْمَ مِنْ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ إِلَّا مَنْ رَحِمَ وَحَالَ بَيْنَهُمَا الْمَوْجُ فَكَانَ مِنَ الْمُغْرَقِينَ (43) وَقِيلَ يَا أَرْضُ ابْلَعِي مَاءَكِ وَيَا سَمَاءُ أَقْلِعِي وَغِيضَ الْمَاءُ وَقُضِيَ الْأَمْرُ وَاسْتَوَتْ عَلَى الْجُودِيِّ وَقِيلَ بُعْدًا لِلْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ وَنَادَى نُوحٌ رَبَّهُ فَقَالَ رَبِّ إِنَّ ابْنِي مِنْ أَهْلِي وَإِنَّ وَعْدَكَ الْحَقُّ وَأَنْتَ أَحْكَمُ الْحَاكِمِينَ (45) 


ما تفسيرالآيه ( وَيَصْنَعُ الْفُلْكَ وَكُلَّمَا مَرَّ عَلَيْهِ مَلَأٌ مِنْ قَوْمِهِ سَخِرُوا مِنْهُ قَالَ إِنْ تَسْخَرُوا مِنَّا فَإِنَّا نَسْخَرُ مِنْكُمْ كَمَا تَسْخَرُونَ (38) ؟



 :Sob7an:

----------


## رؤى لجين

تم الحفظ و لي عودة

----------


## اصداء

:SalamAlikom: 
تم الحفظ و :AlhamduleAllah: 
وسمحولي خوات ام ريااانة ورؤى لجين على التأخير

تفسير اية ( وَيَصْنَعُ الْفُلْكَ وَكُلَّمَا مَرَّ عَلَيْهِ مَلَأٌ مِنْ قَوْمِهِ سَخِرُوا مِنْهُ قَالَ إِنْ تَسْخَرُوا مِنَّا فَإِنَّا نَسْخَرُ مِنْكُمْ كَمَا تَسْخَرُونَ (38) ؟

"وَيَصْنَع الْفُلْك" حِكَايَة حَال مَاضِيَة "وَكُلَّمَا مَرَّ عَلَيْهِ مَلَأ" جَمَاعَة "مِنْ قَوْمه سَخِرُوا مِنْهُ" اسْتَهْزَءُوا بِهِ "قَالَ إنْ تَسْخَرُوا مِنَّا فَإِنَّا نَسْخَر مِنْكُمْ كَمَا تَسْخَرُونَ" إذَا نَجَوْنَا وَغَرِقْتُمْ

المصدر : تفسيرالجلالين

سؤالي للأخت الا بعدي ما معنى :" وفار التنور" _ " مَجْرَاهَا وَمُرْسَاهَا " 

 :Kafara:  :Kafara:  :Kafara:

----------


## رؤى لجين

مرحبا إختي أصداء ،،، منورة ،،

فار التنور: 
نعود الى نوح عليه السلام. 
انتهى نوح من السفينة فبناها, وأعدها كما يجب, وما بقي الا ايجاد البحر الذي ستبحر عليه وتتطهر الأرض بمائه من دنس الكفار. 
حدّد الله مكان وزمان البداية بأمر عظيم وكريم, فجعل خروج الماء من التنور وفورانه هو بداية المعجزة الكبرى التي هزت الدنيا بأسرها, وقد كانت كلمة السر أو علامة السر هي فوران التنور, وقد قالوا عن فوران التنور عدة أقوال أولها: أنه طلوع الفجر وبزوغ الصباح. 
وأشهر ما قيل في التنور أنه مكان صناعة الخبز, وكان فرنا أو تنورا من حجارة, وكان لآدم ثم انتقل الى نوح فقيل له: اذا رأيت الماء يفور من التنور فاركب أنت وأصحابك. فنبع الماء من التنور فعلمت به امرأته فأخبرته وقالت له: لقد فار الماء من التنور.
وقيل ان التنور فار في الكوفة, وقيل بالشام في موضع اسمه عين الورق, وقيل انه بالهند. تاريخ الطبري ج1 ص 182 والعرائس للثعلبي ص 48. 
فلما رأى نوح فوران التنور علم أنها البداية, بداية هلاك قومه. 
كان فوران الماء علما واخبارا لنوح عليه السلام ببداية معجزته كنبي ودليلا على هلاك قومه

----------


## رؤى لجين

" مَجْرَاهَا وَمُرْسَاهَا " 

و تعني ...

بسم الله حين تَـجْري وحين تُرْسِي.

----------


## رؤى لجين

مرحبا ... من جديد ،،، اليوم أضع بين أيديكن المقرر الجديد ،،، عسى الله أن يوفقنا جميعا لحفظه 

قال تعالى : 

(( قَالَ يَا نُوحُ إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ مِنْ أَهْلِكَ إِنَّهُ عَمَلٌ غَيْرُ صَالِحٍ فَلَا تَسْأَلْنِ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ إِنِّي أَعِظُكَ أَنْ تَكُونَ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ (46) قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَسْأَلَكَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَإِلَّا تَغْفِرْ لِي وَتَرْحَمْنِي أَكُنْ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ (47) قِيلَ يَا نُوحُ اهْبِطْ بِسَلَامٍ مِنَّا وَبَرَكَاتٍ عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى أُمَمٍ مِمَّنْ مَعَكَ وَأُمَمٌ سَنُمَتِّعُهُمْ ثُمَّ يَمَسُّهُمْ مِنَّا عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ تِلْكَ مِنْ أَنْبَاءِ الْغَيْبِ نُوحِيهَا إِلَيْكَ مَا كُنْتَ تَعْلَمُهَا أَنْتَ وَلَا قَوْمُكَ مِنْ قَبْلِ هَذَا فَاصْبِرْ إِنَّ الْعَاقِبَةَ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ (49) وَإِلَى عَادٍ أَخَاهُمْ هُودًا قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ إِنْ أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا مُفْتَرُونَ يَا قَوْمِ لَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَجْرًا إِنْ أَجْرِيَ إِلَّا عَلَى الَّذِي فَطَرَنِي أَفَلَا تَعْقِلُونَ وَيَا قَوْمِ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِدْرَارًا وَيَزِدْكُمْ قُوَّةً إِلَى قُوَّتِكُمْ وَلَا تَتَوَلَّوْا مُجْرِمِينَ قَالُوا يَا هُودُ مَا جِئْتَنَا بِبَيِّنَةٍ وَمَا نَحْنُ بِتَارِكِي آَلِهَتِنَا عَنْ قَوْلِكَ وَمَا نَحْنُ لَكَ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ )))

سؤالي للي بعدي ،،،،

ما المقصود بــــ


((( إِنَّهُ عَمَلٌ غَيْرُ صَالِحٍ )))

----------


## اصداء

المقصود بقوله تعالى :
((( إِنَّهُ عَمَلٌ غَيْرُ صَالِحٍ ))) 

قَالَ" تَعَالَى "يَا نُوح إنَّهُ لَيْسَ مِنْ أَهْلك" النَّاجِينَ أَوْ مِنْ أَهْل دِينك "إنَّهُ" أَيْ سُؤَالك إيَّايَ بِنَجَاتِهِ "عَمَل غَيْر صَالِح" فَإِنَّهُ كَافِر وَلَا نَجَاة لِلْكَافِرِينَ وَفِي قِرَاءَة بِكَسْرِ مِيم عَمِلَ فِعْل وَنَصْب غَيْر فَالضَّمِير لِابْنِهِ "فَلَا تَسْأَلنِي" بِالتَّشْدِيدِ وَالتَّخْفِيف "مَا لَيْسَ لَك بِهِ عِلْم" مِنْ إنْجَاء ابْنك "إنِّي أَعِظك أَنْ تَكُون مِنْ الْجَاهِلِينَ" بِسُؤَالِك مَا لَمْ تَعْلَم

المصدر : تفسير الجلالين

ما المقصود بقوله تعالى: "يرسل السماء عليكم مدرارا"

 :Kafara:  :Kafara:  :Kafara:

----------


## رؤى لجين

ما المقصود بقوله تعالى: "يرسل السماء عليكم مدرارا"

التوبة والاستغفار والرجوع إلى الله وترك الذنوب سبب في إرسال القطر من السماء،

----------


## رؤى لجين

تذكير بجدول الحفظ ...


9\7 الأربعاء ... الآيات ( 46 - 53 )
12\7 السبت ... الآيات ( 54 - 62 ) 
15 \7 الثلاثاء ... الآيات ( 63 - 71 )

إجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــازة مراجـــــــــــــــــــعة 

22\7 الأثنين ... الآيات ( 72 - 81 )
24\7 الخميس .. الآيات ( 82-88 )
27\7 الأحد .... الآيات ( 89 -97 )

30\7 الأربعاء .. الآيات ( 98 - 108 )
2\8 السبت ... الآيات ( 109 - 117 )
5\8 الثلاثاء ... الآيات ( 118 - 123 )

بارك الله في جهودنا جميعا و جمعنا في الفردوس .. يا من تلاقينا هنا لذكر الرحمن ..

----------


## رؤى لجين

قد حفظت و هذا هو المقرر الجديد ...

إِنْ نَقُولُ إِلَّا اعْتَرَاكَ بَعْضُ آَلِهَتِنَا بِسُوءٍ قَالَ إِنِّي أُشْهِدُ اللَّهَ وَاشْهَدُوا أَنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ (54) مِنْ دُونِهِ فَكِيدُونِي جَمِيعًا ثُمَّ لَا تُنْظِرُونِ (55) إِنِّي تَوَكَّلْتُ عَلَى اللَّهِ رَبِّي وَرَبِّكُمْ مَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ إِلَّا هُوَ آَخِذٌ بِنَاصِيَتِهَا إِنَّ رَبِّي عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ (56) فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَقَدْ أَبْلَغْتُكُمْ مَا أُرْسِلْتُ بِهِ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَسْتَخْلِفُ رَبِّي قَوْمًا غَيْرَكُمْ وَلَا تَضُرُّونَهُ شَيْئًا إِنَّ رَبِّي عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ حَفِيظٌ وَلَمَّا جَاءَ أَمْرُنَا نَجَّيْنَا هُودًا وَالَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا مَعَهُ بِرَحْمَةٍ مِنَّا وَنَجَّيْنَاهُمْ مِنْ عَذَابٍ غَلِيظٍ وَتِلْكَ عَادٌ جَحَدُوا بِآَيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ وَعَصَوْا رُسُلَهُ وَاتَّبَعُوا أَمْرَ كُلِّ جَبَّارٍ عَنِيدٍ (59) وَأُتْبِعُوا فِي هَذِهِ الدُّنْيَا لَعْنَةً وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَلَا إِنَّ عَادًا كَفَرُوا رَبَّهُمْ أَلَا بُعْدًا لِعَادٍ قَوْمِ هُودٍ وَإِلَى ثَمُودَ أَخَاهُمْ صَالِحًا قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ هُوَ أَنْشَأَكُمْ مِنَ الْأَرْضِ وَاسْتَعْمَرَكُمْ فِيهَا فَاسْتَغْفِرُوهُ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ إِنَّ رَبِّي قَرِيبٌ مُجِيبٌ (61) قَالُوا يَا صَالِحُ قَدْ كُنْتَ فِينَا مَرْجُوًّا قَبْلَ هَذَا أَتَنْهَانَا أَنْ نَعْبُدَ مَا يَعْبُدُ آَبَاؤُنَا وَإِنَّنَا لَفِي شَكٍّ مِمَّا تَدْعُونَا إِلَيْهِ مُرِيبٍ (62)

ما المقصود بقوله تعالى :

اعْتَرَاكَ بَعْضُ آَلِهَتِنَا بِسُوءٍ

----------


## اصداء

تم الحفظ و :Hamdolleah Emo: 
ما المقصود بقوله تعالى :

"اعْتَرَاكَ بَعْضُ آَلِهَتِنَا بِسُوءٍ "

{ إِنْ نَقُولُ إِلا اعْتَرَاكَ بَعْضُ آلِهَتِنَا } أي: أصابك { بِسُوءٍ } يعني: لست تتعاطى ما نتعاطاه من مخالفتنا وسب آلهتنا إلا أن (1) بعض آلهتنا اعتراك، أي: أصابك بسوء بخبل وجنون، وذلك أنك سببت آلهتنا فانتقموا منك بالتخبيل لا نحمل أمرك إلا على هذا.

المصدر :تفسير البغوي

ما معنى "بناصيتها"و "جحدوا"


 :Kafara:  :Kafara:  :Kafara:

----------


## رؤى لجين

[COLOR="Purple"]ما معنى "بناصيتها: مقدمة الرأس[/COLOR]

معلومات قيمة عن الناصية

وبعد مراجعة أقوال اللغويين والمفسرين لهذه النصوص ظهر لنا أنها تشير إلى الحقائق التالية:- 

1- وصف ذات الناصية وصفا حقيقيا بالكذب والخطأ، فمعنى ناصية كاذبة خاطئة: أي كاذبة في قولها خاطئة في فعلها(تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان لعبد الرحمن السعدي)، أي أن القدرة على التحكم في الأقوال بجعلها كاذبة أو صادقة والقدرة على التحكم في الأفعال بجعلها خطأ أو صواب وصف لازم من أوصاف الناصية، وهذا الوصف وإن كان واردا للناصية - التي تعنى مقدم الجبهة - إلا أنه لا يوصف بهذه الأوصاف على الحقيقة ؛ لأنه جزء عظمى من الرأس فعند التحقيق بدراسة التركيب التشريحي لمنطقة أعلى الجبهة وجد أنها تتكون من أحد عظام الجمجمة المسمى بالعظم الجبهي (frontal bone) ويستتر خلفه محميا به أحد فصوص المخ المسمى بالفص الجبهي ( Front lobe) وبهذا يمكن القول بأن الناصية كما تطلق على العظم الجبهي، يمكن أن تطلق أيضا على ما يستتر خلفه من الفص الجبهي للدماغ، حيث إنه الجزء والمكان الذي يمكن أن يوصف بهذه الأوصاف وصفا حقيقيا، ويتحقق العمل فيه بظاهر النص من غير حاجة إلى تأويل أو مجاز، وتعبير إسناد الوصف أو الفعل لشئ والمراد ما فيه تعبير شائع في القرآن الكريم، ولا أدلّ على هذا من قوله تعالى ( وَاسْأَلِ الْقَرْيَةَ الّتِي كُنّا فِيهَا وَالّعِيْرَ الّتِيَ أَقْبَلْنَا فِيهَا ) [يوسف آية 82 ] فلا يوجه السؤال إلى مباني القرية أو إلى ذوات العير، وإنما للناس داخل هذه القرية والمصاحبين منهم لهذه العير كما أن مفهوم النص في قوله تعالى: (ما من دابة إلا هو آخذ بناصيتها ) وقول النبي(صلى الله عليه وسلم) في الحديث (ناصيتي بيدك ) يؤكد هذا المعنى حيث تشير النصوص إلى أن الجزء المختص بقيادة الدواب كلها وتوجيهها- وعلى رأسها الإنسان ـ يخضع لهيمنة الله وسلطانه. وهذا الجزء لابد أن يكون في الدماغ حيث هو العضو المختص بتسيير شئون الدواب والسيطرة على تصرفاتها. وبما أن النصوص سمت هذا الجزء بالناصية فلابد أن يشمل الجزء الأمامي من الدماغ الذي يقع خلف مقدمة الرأس.

بناء على ذلك فإن مفهوم النصوص يتيح لنا أن نقول بأن الناصية بما تحوى من الفص الجبهي للدماغ هي مكان القيادة والتوجيه للسلوك والتصرفات الإنسانية. 

2- حرية الاختيار متاحة للإنسان وهي مرتبطة كما يفهم من الآية بالناصية، أي بالفص الجبهي للدماغ، فالإنسان هو المخلوق الوحيد الذي يمكن أن يتحكم في سلوكه وفق ضوابط التصرفات القولية والفعلية - من الصدق والكذب والخطأ - لذا قال ربنا سبحانه: (لئن لم ينته لنسفعن بالناصية) أي لئن لم ينته عما يقول ويفعل وينزجر، لنأخذن بناصيته أخذاً عنيفاً. وربما يشير هذا التهديد بقطع أو فصل الناصية، لأن السفع هو الجذب الشديد. 
http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:L...nk&cd=10&gl=ae



معنى جحدوا:أنكروا

----------


## رؤى لجين

يا حلوات يا زينات ... أصداء و أم ريانه إشحالكن و الله لكن وحشة 

شو أخبار الحفظ ... الفترة اليايه مراجعة للآيات ،،، شو رايكن نمدد فيها يعد ثلاث أيام

ما شاء الله السورة عويصه اشوي و تبا تركيز واااااااااااايد 

ما أدي فيكن هذا بس اقتراح إذا تريدن نكمل مثل الجدول بنكمل مو إشكال 

اتريا ردودكن يا الغااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااليااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااات

وحشتني لمتكم هنييييييييييييييييه

----------


## رؤى لجين

هذا مقرر ما قبل الإجازة ،،، بس خبروني اطول فيها ولا نمشي على أساس الجدول

قال تعالى :

قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُ عَلَى بَيِّنَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّي وَآَتَانِي مِنْهُ رَحْمَةً فَمَنْ يَنْصُرُنِي مِنَ اللَّهِ إِنْ عَصَيْتُهُ فَمَا تَزِيدُونَنِي غَيْرَ تَخْسِيرٍ وَيَا قَوْمِ هَذِهِ نَاقَةُ اللَّهِ لَكُمْ آَيَةً فَذَرُوهَا تَأْكُلْ فِي أَرْضِ اللَّهِ وَلَا تَمَسُّوهَا بِسُوءٍ فَيَأْخُذَكُمْ عَذَابٌ قَرِيبٌ فَعَقَرُوهَا فَقَالَ تَمَتَّعُوا فِي دَارِكُمْ ثَلَاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ ذَلِكَ وَعْدٌ غَيْرُ مَكْذُوبٍ (65) فَلَمَّا جَاءَ أَمْرُنَا نَجَّيْنَا صَالِحًا وَالَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا مَعَهُ بِرَحْمَةٍ مِنَّا وَمِنْ خِزْيِ يَوْمِئِذٍ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ الْقَوِيُّ الْعَزِيزُ ) وَأَخَذَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا الصَّيْحَةُ فَأَصْبَحُوا فِي دِيَارِهِمْ جَاثِمِينَ كَأَنْ لَمْ يَغْنَوْا فِيهَا أَلَا إِنَّ ثَمُودَ كَفَرُوا رَبَّهُمْ أَلَا بُعْدًا لِثَمُودَ (68) وَلَقَدْ جَاءَتْ رُسُلُنَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ بِالْبُشْرَى قَالُوا سَلَامًا قَالَ سَلَامٌ فَمَا لَبِثَ أَنْ جَاءَ بِعِجْلٍ حَنِيذٍ (69) فَلَمَّا رَأَى أَيْدِيَهُمْ لَا تَصِلُ إِلَيْهِ نَكِرَهُمْ وَأَوْجَسَ مِنْهُمْ خِيفَةً قَالُوا لَا تَخَفْ إِنَّا أُرْسِلْنَا إِلَى قَوْمِ لُوطٍ وَامْرَأَتُهُ قَائِمَةٌ فَضَحِكَتْ فَبَشَّرْنَاهَا بِإِسْحَاقَ وَمِنْ وَرَاءِ إِسْحَاقَ يَعْقُوبَ (71)

أترياكن يا حلوااااااااااااااااااااات

----------


## أم ريااانه

:Salam Allah: 
خواتي الغاليات رؤى لجين & اصداء كيف حالكم  :Sha2: بخير 

 :12 (55): حبيبتي الغالية رؤى لجين الصراحة فهمتيني.......................

وأنا معاج في الراي.............. فعلا السورة تحتاج وقت أطول أتمنى إنج إتمددين حتى نعطيها حقها ............


أنا في انتظاركم ...............................جزيت خيرا

----------


## رؤى لجين

بارك الله فيج إختي 

إذا تم التمديد إلى يوم الأحد 27 - 7 - 2008

إلى ذاك الموعد أشوفكن على الطاعة دووووووووووووووم

----------


## تراب دبي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

